# محطات التناضح العكسي



## رُدهات (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


إخوتي الأعزاء .. أنا مهندسة كهرباء أعمل في محطة تحلية مياه بالتناضح العكسي 


وأحببت أن أسألكم .. إذا كان هنالك مجال لفتح موضوع للحوار والتناقش حول محطات التناضح العكسي والمشاكل اللي تتعرض لها وكيفية حل هذه المشاكل .. ؟



وتقبلوا فائق الشكر والاحترام


اختكم // رُدهات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أختي الفاضلة 
مرحبا بك ومنورة القسم بوجودك وأحب أن أقول لك يوجد في القسم الكثير من المواضيع حول الموضوع المذكور يرجى البحث عنها وإذا كان لديك أستفسار أو طلب ضعيه وإن شاء الله سوف تجدين الكثير من أعضائنا الطيبين خير عون لك في دراستك حوله ومن الله التوفيق ........


----------



## رُدهات (17 يوليو 2009)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم أختي الفاضلة
> مرحبا بك ومنورة القسم بوجودك وأحب أن أقول لك يوجد في القسم الكثير من المواضيع حول الموضوع المذكور يرجى البحث عنها وإذا كان لديك أستفسار أو طلب ضعيه وإن شاء الله سوف تجدين الكثير من أعضائنا الطيبين خير عون لك في دراستك حوله ومن الله التوفيق ........


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزيل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على التفاعل والرد على الموضوع


بصراحة هناك العديد من الاستفسارات بخصوص هذا الموضوع 


مثلا.. وجود الحامض Sulfuric acid في المحطة لتعديل نسبة الــ PH بما يتناسب مع مواصفات الميمبرين 


وأيضا الفيرريك كلورايد Ferric cluride مهم لتجميع العوالق وإزالتها بمساعدة البوليمر 


وسؤالي.. في حال غياب هذه المواد الكيميائية عن المحطة .. هل يجب إيقاف المحطة؟؟ أم تستمر بالعمل .. واذا كانت تستمر بالعمل ما هو معدل الساعات المسموح بها أن تعمل المحطة في غيابهم؟؟

:

وجزيل الشكر لكم : )​


----------



## ahmed omer (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد وتعارف*

ممكن التناقش والحوار حول الموضوع المطروح
أنا اعمل باحدى محطات التناضح العكسي لتحلية المياه


----------



## رُدهات (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم


أتمنى من الجميع التفاعل .. 


ولدي استفسار أيضا.. 

كما نعلم بأن sdi هو أهم عامل يجب الانتباه له بعد عملية المعالجة الأولية وقبل دخول الماء إلى الميمبرين


ولكن .. في حال ارتفعت قيمة الــ sdi عن الحد المسموح واستمرت لعدة ايام


ولم تنفع المواد الكيميائية في المعالجات الأوليه من إخفاضها .. فهل يستمر إيقاف المحطة؟؟


نظرا لخطورة زياده هذه النسبة على الميمبرين


----------



## رُدهات (21 يوليو 2009)

أين التفاعل ؟؟

وأين المهتمين بمحطات التناضح العكسي


----------



## ahmedra (22 يوليو 2009)

الزميلة ردهات انا لدي خبره لابأس بها لتشغيل هذه المحطات وكذلك حل المشاكل المتعلقة بها وانا مستعد للاجابة عن اي استفسار لديك


----------



## وضاحة (22 يوليو 2009)

اختي الفاضلة ردهات............السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
ردهات صراحة دائما الحوارات التي تكون من واقع العمل ومن واقع المشكلة تكون افضل بكثير من اخذ المعلومات بشكل عام او مرة واحدة .لان اي واحد بيكون شغال في نفس المجال بيحس ان المشكلة دي مرت على هذا الشخص يبقا ممكن تمر علي انا كمان 
وبعدين دا اسمو اخد وتبادل خبرات من واقع ممارسة واجتهاد وبحث..........صح
انا بالمناسبة اعمل في وحدة الكهرباء والماء يعني في نفس مجال عملك تقريا 
وانا مستعدة لمعاونتك ومساعدتك وبرضو نتعاون لغايت ما نحل المشكلة 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## رُدهات (22 يوليو 2009)

الأخ أحمد والأخت وضاحه 

أشكر لكما تفاعلكما مع الموضوع 


بخصوص الاسئلة انا قد طرحت الأسئلة عاليه بناءً على ما أتوقع أن أصادفه في مجال العمل من مشاكل

بعيداً عن القراءات النظريه .. لذلك أحببت ان يشاركني الجميع في التفكير في هذه المشاكل التي قد تمر علينا 


لا اخفيكم بأنه لدي تصور نوعا ما بما يجب القيام به في حال حال حدوث هذه المشاكل .. لكن كثرة الآراء ترشدنا دائما للحل الأمثل 



وتقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري : )


----------



## حيدر الملاح (23 يوليو 2009)

الاخت ردهات مع التحية
في مايخص sdi اذا كانت عالية هذا يعني عدم كفاءة المعالجة الاولية يعني مرور اطيان الى وحدة ro وبالتالي تقلص فترة الغسل الكيمياوي حيث سوف تتجمع الاطيان على سطح الاغشية واما بخصوص ph فان اذا زادت النسبة يعني ازدياد نسبة ترسب البيكاربونات والكاربونات على سطح الاغشية واما الفرك كلوراد فهو يعتبر مادة مخثرة تساهم في تكبير حجم العوالق وبالتالي يؤثر على كفاءة التصفية


----------



## رُدهات (23 يوليو 2009)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> الاخت ردهات مع التحية
> في مايخص sdi اذا كانت عالية هذا يعني عدم كفاءة المعالجة الاولية يعني مرور اطيان الى وحدة ro وبالتالي تقلص فترة الغسل الكيمياوي حيث سوف تتجمع الاطيان على سطح الاغشية واما بخصوص ph فان اذا زادت النسبة يعني ازدياد نسبة ترسب البيكاربونات والكاربونات على سطح الاغشية واما الفرك كلوراد فهو يعتبر مادة مخثرة تساهم في تكبير حجم العوالق وبالتالي يؤثر على كفاءة التصفية


 
جزيل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة 

ولكن سؤالي هو .. في بداية دخول الماء .. وتمت إضافة الحمض (sulfuric acid) لتعديل نسبة الــ PH بما يتناسب مع الاغشية

ولكن لوحظ عدم الوصول للنسبة المطلوبه .. هل يتم ايقاف المحطة وعدم اكمال عمليات المعالجات الأوليه؟؟

أم ما العمل؟؟


----------



## المهندس محمد عمارة (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
فى حالة عدم اضافة هذا الحمض يمكن ان تستمر المحطة فى العمل و لكن مع اعطاء salt rejection منخفض و لكن استمرارها لمده طويلة على تلك الحاله قد يؤدى الى انسداد الغشاء


----------



## رُدهات (24 يوليو 2009)

المهندس محمد عمارة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> فى حالة عدم اضافة هذا الحمض يمكن ان تستمر المحطة فى العمل و لكن مع اعطاء salt rejection منخفض و لكن استمرارها لمده طويلة على تلك الحاله قد يؤدى الى انسداد الغشاء


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


اخي المهندس محمد .. جزيل الشكر لك ولتعقيبك وهذه المعلومة : )


----------



## رُدهات (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي سؤال آخر فيما يتعلق بمحطات التناضح العكس..


على حسب علمي .. عند الكشف عن حالة الأغشية ( الميمبرين).. يتم ملاحظه الــscaling في اخر جزء أو عنصر من الأغشية .. بمعنى جهة الماء الخارج

أما الــ fouling فيتم الكشف عن وجوده في أول عنصر من عناصر الأغشية ( جهة الماء الداخل )..


والسؤال هو .. هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة.. وإن كانت صحيحة .. فلماذا يحدث هذا؟؟ 


ولكم جزيل الشكر : )


----------



## وضاحة (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير اختي ردهات 
صراحة وحسب وجهة نظري ان ال scaling و fouling تتكونان في اي جزي من الاغشية ولكن الكاشف لهما هو استخدام حمض اي حامض قوي اذا حدث تفاعل وتصاعد غاز فهو scaling
اما في عدم حدوث شيء فنضع الاعتبار لfouling
هذا والله اعلم وارجو الافاده من المهندسين


----------



## رُدهات (25 يوليو 2009)

وضاحة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مساء الخير اختي ردهات
> صراحة وحسب وجهة نظري ان ال scaling و fouling تتكونان في اي جزي من الاغشية ولكن الكاشف لهما هو استخدام حمض اي حامض قوي اذا حدث تفاعل وتصاعد غاز فهو scaling
> اما في عدم حدوث شيء فنضع الاعتبار لfouling
> هذا والله اعلم وارجو الافاده من المهندسين


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

عزيزتي وضاحة .. حقيقة بأن هذا ما اعرفه كمعلومة ولكن لم أجربها من الواقع العملي

لأنني لست متأكده من تفاصيل الكشفت وكيفيته 

وأتمنى الايضاح من ذوي الخبرة..


فيما يتعلق بتعليقك .. تقصدين بالحامض بأننه يمكننا استخدام حمض الكبريتيك؟؟


لك جزيل الشكر على المتابعة : )​


----------



## kadhim ali (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لجدول الاطيان المسمى sdi هذا ممكن تلافيه بواسطة استبدال الفلاتر القطنية ذي 5مايكرون والاعئتناء بالمعالجة الاولية خصوصا فلترة المياه الداخلة مكن اعتماد جدول الغرويات fouling index fiبدلا منه لمعرفة نوعية المياه لانه منير الممكن ارتفاع sdiدون خللل بالمنظمومة على كلا sdi سهل معالجتة بواسطة الغسل العكسي بواسطة ماء منتج وممكم بواسطة حامض الستريك النقي .انا بخدمة اخواني


----------



## رُدهات (26 يوليو 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبة لجدول الاطيان المسمى sdi هذا ممكن تلافيه بواسطة استبدال الفلاتر القطنية ذي 5مايكرون والاعئتناء بالمعالجة الاولية خصوصا فلترة المياه الداخلة مكن اعتماد جدول الغرويات fouling index fiبدلا منه لمعرفة نوعية المياه لانه منير الممكن ارتفاع sdiدون خللل بالمنظمومة على كلا sdi سهل معالجتة بواسطة الغسل العكسي بواسطة ماء منتج وممكم بواسطة حامض الستريك النقي .انا بخدمة اخواني


 

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما تفضلت به صحيح أخي الكريم .. ولكن أحيانا عند بداية سحب الماء من البحر نفاجأ بأن قيمة الــ sdi عاليه جدا

وحتى مع إضافة الحامض تستمر القيمة بمعدلها العالي.. ما يجبرنا على إيقاف المحطة حتى تنخفض القيمة


----------



## kadhim ali (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
1- هل من الممكن اضافة معدات اعني هل لديكم مبالغ مالية لتحسين المعالجة حتى اعطيك مقترحات تفيدكم
2- طاقة المحطة م3/ساعة
3- بعد المأخذ عن الشاطىء
4-عمق الماخذ ((السحب السالب))
5- هل التشغيل مستمر 
ارجو اجابتي في حال حاجتكم لحل مشكلة جدول الاطيان وانا بخدمتكم


----------



## رُدهات (26 يوليو 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 1- هل من الممكن اضافة معدات اعني هل لديكم مبالغ مالية لتحسين المعالجة حتى اعطيك مقترحات تفيدكم
> 2- طاقة المحطة م3/ساعة
> 3- بعد المأخذ عن الشاطىء
> ...


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم .. بالنسبة للإضافات .. فلا بأس بها نحن ننظر دائما لتطوير المحطة للأفضل ومحاولة البعد عن المشاكل .. وأي تحسين سوف يكون تحت الدراسة في حال قبول الإدارة للاقتراح التحسيني 


بخصوص المعلومات المطلوبه .. سأوافيك بها قريباً بإذن الله


أما بخصوص الــ sdi قد لاحظت في الفترة الأخيره ارتباط ارتفاع قيمته بظاهرة المد الأحمر

فهل فعلا للمد الأحمر علاقة كبيرة في ارتفاع الــ sdi??

وأيضا.. هل يسبب الماء الراجع حتى وإن كان معالجاً اختلالا في النظام البيئي البحري وحدوث ظاهرة المد الأحمر؟؟


----------



## حسين مخلوف (26 يوليو 2009)

استغلال ضغط ال (Brine) في محطات التناضح العكسي
لكل من لديه خبرة جيدة في محطات التناضح العكسي
أرجو الإفادة بما يتعلق بطرق و كيفية استغلال طاقة ال (BRINE) في توفير الطاقة المستخدمة في ال (High Pressure Pump)
و شكرا


----------



## حسين مخلوف (26 يوليو 2009)

*استغلال ضغط ال (Brine) في محطات التناضح العكسي*


لكل من لديه خبرة جيدة في محطات التناضح العكسي
أرجو الإفادة بما يتعلق بطرق و كيفية استغلال طاقة ال (BRINE) في توفير الطاقة المستخدمة في ال (High Pressure Pump)
و شكرا


----------



## رُدهات (26 يوليو 2009)

حسين مخلوف قال:


> لكل من لديه خبرة جيدة في محطات التناضح العكسي
> أرجو الإفادة بما يتعلق بطرق و كيفية استغلال طاقة ال (BRINE) في توفير الطاقة المستخدمة في ال (High Pressure Pump)
> و شكرا


 
صباح الخير : )


يتم استخدام (PX (pressure exchanger.. بالمساعدة مع الــ booster pump لاستخدام طاقة البراين في توفير طاقة high pressure pump


----------



## رُدهات (3 أغسطس 2009)

أين المهتمين بمحطات التناضح العكسي


----------



## المهندس محمد عمارة (4 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بالنسبة لموضوع استغلال الطاقة احب اضافة شىء تعقيبا على رد الاخت ردهات و هو ان توصيل الاغشية على التوازى و التوالى ايضا يزيد من استغلال طاقة البراين


----------



## المهندس محمد عمارة (4 أغسطس 2009)

و سوف اضع فيديو يوضح طريقة عمل البرشر اكستشينجر قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## رُدهات (4 أغسطس 2009)

رُدهات قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عندي سؤال آخر فيما يتعلق بمحطات التناضح العكس..
> 
> ...


 
المهندس محمد عماره .. أشكر لك تواجدك وإضافتك لهذه المعلومة 


ولكن .. هل عندك تعليق على الكلام أعلاه ؟؟


----------



## المهندس محمد عمارة (4 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بالنسبة للscaling فالذى اعلمه انه يجب ان يحدث عند بداية دخول الماء و ذلك لانه لم تتم تحليته بعد فيحتوى على نسبة املاح كثيرة اما الfouling فلا اعلم حقيقة و جزاكم الله خيرا على تلك الاسئلة التى تجعلنا نستفيد كلنا عندما يقول كل منا ما يعرف من معلومات مفيده فى هذا المجال


----------



## رُدهات (4 أغسطس 2009)

أما أنا اتوقع أن السبب في تركز ال scaling في الاخير هو تراكم الماء المالح الخارج (brine) في آخر الأجزاء من الأغشية وزياده ضغطه في هذه المنطقة 

لكني لازلت ابحث عن سبب تواجد الfouling في العناصر الأولى من الاغشية


----------



## احمدالربيعي (5 أغسطس 2009)

بعد السلام 
في حالة انقطاع المواد الكيمياويه المذكوره او احداها فان ذلك سوف يساهم في مرور المواد العضويه و البكتيريه وكذلك الفايروسيه المواد العضويه سوف يتم اصطيادها من قبل الملتميديا فلتر (10) مايكرون الحد الاعلى اما المواد الفيروسيه والبكتيريه فيتم اصطيادها من قبل الفلتر المايكرويه ويؤدي هذا الى سرعة انسداد تلك الفلاتر وظهور قيم لل sdi جدا عاليه ,في حالة ادخال الماء المفلتر بقيم عاليه من sdi(اكثر من 5) فان ذلك يؤدي الى انسداد الاغشيه خلال عدة اشهر اكثر او اقل حسب ساعات العمل التي من المعروف عنها غالية الثمن ,علما ان الاطيان من المستحيل ان تمر من خلال الفلاتر ما يمر خلالها هوالمواد الفيروسيه والبكتيريه الميته والصغيره منها فقط مع الاملاح الغرويه يمكن متابعة اصدار مجلة اتشي لعام 1999 العدد 55 فان فيها معلومات شيقه حول الموضوع وسوف اكمل انشاء الله في وقت لاحق


----------



## kadhim ali (5 أغسطس 2009)

الاخت ردهات 
بشكل مختصر ومفيد اولا جدول الأطيان هو العامل لتحديد نوعية المعالجة فإذا زاد عن القيمة 5جزء بالمليون او ملغم /لتر يجب تحديد  أسباب ارتفاعها وهناك حلول.
 ونبدأ بالمعالجة من نقطة النتيجة النهائية اي من الأخير , المفروض جدول الاطيان يقاس بعد الفلاتر المايكرو نية يجب هنا مقارنة الداخل بالخارج في هذة النقطة واعتقد ممكن ان تحدد وان لم نجد حيود عن الطبيعي ,نرجع الى إضافة المواد الكيماوية وهي الحامض ومانع الترسيب وهذه نقطة مهمة جدا يجب ان توضع بالحسابات كون المواد صالحة ومعامل الذائبيه( solubility product  ) عالي بحيث لا تخلف أطيان-وهذه ممكن ان تقاس بمعادلات يعطيها المصنع لنوعية مانع الترسيب وغالبا هو ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم المتعدد هنا المشكلة حمضية المياه والمسافة بين إذابة المانع وإضافة الحامض اقصد فترة التفاعل والتي عادة يعطيها المصنع بطول وقطر الأنبوب وسرعة جريان المياه ونقطة التقاء المانع للترسيب والحامض ويمكن حساب هذة النقطة من خلال حساب نسبة خامس اوكسيد الفوسفيت وهذه حلها بسيط وهو تعديل نوعية وكمية مانع الترسيب والحامض معا .في حال بقاء الحال على ما هو نرجع الى المرشحات الرملية والمرشحات ذات الطبقات المتعددة وهذه بسيطة ممكن ان نعرفها من خلال تحاليل قبل وبعد الفلتر وكذلك فرق الضغط عليها و في بعض الحالات لا تعطي فرق الضغط ولكن هناك مشكله بكمية الأطيان الخارجة والسبب يعود الى شكل وترتيب كيك(( kakis  )) الأطيان على الطبقة العلوية للفلتر وكذلك وجود قنوات(( channels  )) فراغية في طبقات الرمل وهذه تكتشف من خلال فتح منهولات الصيانة والتعرف بالنظر على الحالة وممكن أيضا  ان تسبب عملية الغسل العكسي زيادة الأطيان بسبب تلوث خزان مياه الغسل العكسي ولو فرضنا ان المشكلة ليست هنا نرجع
 الى المعالجة الأولية والتي غالبا ما تكون السبب في ارتفاع الأطيان بدلا من انخفاضها والسبب يعود الى الاستخدام الغير علمي للمرسب ميكانيكا والمكتل والمخثر وهذه ممكن مراقبتها على الأقل مرتين بالأسبوع لمصدر المياه عند المد وعند الجزر وتقاس بالجار تست او فحص جار للأطيان وتحديد كميات المواد المضافة وكذلك من الضروري مراقبة كمية الأطيان المترسبة داخل المرسب وضروري جدا وجود كمية منها لتسهيل عملية الجذب المغناطيسي للأطيان والغرويات في المياه الخام حيث اغلب العاملين على المرسبات يفرغون الأطيان كليا وهذا خطاء فادح وكمية الأطيان تعمد على نوع المرسب وكذلك نوعية المياه وكهربائية الغرويات اي الشحنة الكهربائية(( هنا يجب استخدام بولي الكترولايت مخالف بالشحنة لشحنة الغرويات)) وقد تكون هذه هي السبب الرئيسي بسبب تبدل شحنات مياه المصدر للأسباب عديدة )) التي يحملها الغري (( flog )) وهذه تقاس بما يسمى جهد زيتا(( zeta potential  )) للأطيان ومع الأسف مهمل لدى جميع العاملين في محطات معالجة المياه وكذلك مراقبة أداء المضخات وسرعة جريان المياه داخل المرسب اي فترة بقاء المياه بالمرسب أرجو ان تكوني قد استفدتي من هذا الشرح المختصر البسيط واذا تريدون التفصيل إنا بالخدمة ​


----------



## mohammed7735 (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم.. اخوتي الاعزاء احببت ان اقدم بعض الشيء عم وحدات التناضع العكسي, ان في عملية التصفة اهم شي ينضر الية المصمم او المشغل هي هاملين اساسيين اولهما العكورة وثاينا كمية نسبة الاملاح الموجودة ال tds حيث يمكن يمكن التخلص او تقليل نسبة العكورة باستخدام التخثير الابتدائي باستخدام البولمر حيث انة يساعد على ترسيب الاطيان وبتالي يقلل من نسبتها و المرحلة الثانية هي الفلاثر الرملية و من ثم الاغشية, اما بخصوص كمية نسبة الاملاح فيتم التعامل معها بواسطة الاعشية و كلما ازدادت كمية الاملاح يجي على المصصم زيادة الاغشية و كذلك الغسل الرجعي مع مراعات نسبة ال ph . اخوتي الاعزاء اذا اي شخص لدية اي استفسار حول تقنية المعالجة بواسطة التناضح العكسي يمكنة التواصل وانشاء الله سوف نستفيد سوية من المعلومات المقدمة.. اخوكم مهندس محمد


----------



## محمود كمياء (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اولا اشكر المهندسين على هذ المعلومات القيمة واطلب من المهندس kadhim aliان يوضح بالتفيل موضوع اضافة الحامض ومانع الترسيب و حساباتهم باعطاء مثال للتوضيح
وشكراا على جهودك


----------



## رُدهات (5 أغسطس 2009)

احمدالربيعي قال:


> بعد السلام





احمدالربيعي قال:


> في حالة انقطاع المواد الكيمياويه المذكوره او احداها فان ذلك سوف يساهم في مرور المواد العضويه و البكتيريه وكذلك الفايروسيه المواد العضويه سوف يتم اصطيادها من قبل الملتميديا فلتر (10) مايكرون الحد الاعلى اما المواد الفيروسيه والبكتيريه فيتم اصطيادها من قبل الفلتر المايكرويه ويؤدي هذا الى سرعة انسداد تلك الفلاتر وظهور قيم لل sdi جدا عاليه ,في حالة ادخال الماء المفلتر بقيم عاليه من sdi(اكثر من 5) فان ذلك يؤدي الى انسداد الاغشيه خلال عدة اشهر اكثر او اقل حسب ساعات العمل التي من المعروف عنها غالية الثمن ,علما ان الاطيان من المستحيل ان تمر من خلال الفلاتر ما يمر خلالها هوالمواد الفيروسيه والبكتيريه الميته والصغيره منها فقط مع الاملاح الغرويه يمكن متابعة اصدار مجلة اتشي لعام 1999 العدد 55 فان فيها معلومات شيقه حول الموضوع وسوف اكمل انشاء الله في وقت لاحق​


 

صحيح واتفق معك في هذا .. وبخصوص الــ sdi مسموح تجاوز القيمة المطلوبه في بعض الظروف على أن لا تزيد عن 20 % تقريبا من ساعات التشغيل 

وطبعا فيما يتعلق بالبكتيريا يتم التخلص منها بإضافة الكلور في المراحل الأولى لعملية المعالجة الأولية في بداية سحب الماء​ 
:​ 
المهندس احمد الربيعي .. جزيل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على هذه الإضافة الجميلة ​ 

ودمت بخير​


----------



## kadhim ali (5 أغسطس 2009)

*اضافة الحامض ومانع الترسيب*

كيمياء الماء والمعالجة الأولية – غالبا ما تكون المياه السطحية والجوفية مشبعة بكربونات الكالسيوم وتعتمد ذائبيه هذه الأملاح على درجة الحموضةPH كما في المعادلة ​

Ca2+ + HCO3– ↔ H+ + CaCO3 

بإضافة ايون الهيدروجين الموجب أي إضافة الحامض يؤدي الى انحراف المعادلة الى اليسار لجعل كربونات الكالسيوم بحالة ذائبة وباستخدام المقياس الغذائي الصحي حسب توصيات منظمة الصحة العالمية نضيف حامض الكبريتيك وهو سهل التعامل معه وموجود في اغلب بلدان العالم وأفضل من حامض الهيدوركلوريك ومع ذلك إضافة الكبريتيك يسبب غالبا ترسبات كلسيه عبارة عن سلفيت ( SULFIT ) 


ولجعل كربونات الكالسيوم مذابة او نوجهها للإذابة بدلا من الترسيب نعتمد على جدول لانكلر المشبع ​
- Langelier Saturation Index (LSI) 
- للمياه المالحة أي مياه الانهر ولمياه البحر نعتمد جدول ستف وديفز 
- the Stiff & Davis Stability Index (S&DSI)
ففي PH المشبعه (PHs )يعادل الماء ب كاربونات الكالسيوم 
- واختلاف الجدولين كما في المعادلة 

*- *LSI = pH – pHs (TDS < 10,000 mg/L)
*- *S&DSI = pH – pHs (TDS > 10,000 mg/L) 
- 
- حيث نتوقع ان PHs تختلف لكلا المعادلتين وهنا القرار يكون باضافة الحامض للسيطرة على القشرة الكلسية المتكونه من الكاربونات وان نتيجة المعادلتيين تكون سالبة حتما 
- 
- To control calcium carbonate scaling by acid addition alone, the 
LSI or S&DSI in the concentrate stream must be negative.
- 
Acid addition is useful to control carbonate scale only.

- اما اضافة المانع فانه يسيطر على كاربونات والسلفات والفوريدات 
Scale Inhibitor Addition Scale inhibitors (antiscalants) can be used
to control carbonate scaling, sulfate scaling, and calcium fluoride scaling.
- 
- بشكل عام يوجد ثلاث انواع من مانع الترسيب وهي : 
- sodium hexametaphosphate (SHMP), 
- organophosphonates
- and polyacrylates. SHMP 

- - الأول رخيصُ لكن غير مستقرُ مقَارنةَ بالمانع العضوي .يكثّفُ الكمياتُ البسيطةُ من البلوراتِ الدقيقةِ بالامدصاص ، يَمْنعُ نموهاً ويمنع ترسبها ويستخدم طبقا لتوصيات منضمة الصحة العالمية وتحلله في خزان التغذية وملاقية للحامض يعمل على تقليل الترسيب ولكن ممكن ان يسبب ترسب فوسفات الكالسيوم اعتمادا على الكمية والتحلل وفقا للجرعات المغذية للماء الخام ​
وغالبا ما يوص باستخدامه اما الفوسفات العضوية فهي أكثر استقرار من الأول ولكن تسبب عدم ذائبية أملاح الألمنيوم والحديد وتحتفظ بهما في المياه أما البولي اكرولايت فهو معروف باستخدامه لمنع ترسبات السيليكات 

على العموم ان وحدات النحلية لمياه البحر استخدام مانع الترسيب لا يشكل مشكلة بسبب تشبع مياه البحر بالأملاح 


ولكن مهمة بالنسبة لوحدات النحلية التي تعمل على مياه الأنهر لان نسبة استخلاص لمياه البحر تحدد بالضغط الازموزي وعادة ما تكون مابين 35-40% وعلى العموم يوصى باستخدام المانع عند التشغيل عند نسب الاستخلاص التي تزيد على هذا الرقم ​
ارجو ان اكون موفقا بشرحي هذا حيث يوجد معادلات بسيطة ولكن فيها مشاكل فافضل هو اعتماد جدول لانكلر


----------



## احمدالربيعي (6 أغسطس 2009)

بعد السلام 
ان انقطاع المواد الكيمياويه مثل الكلور و ال Ferric cluride يسبب عدم تكون الطبقه الجلاتينيه في خزان الترويق وعدم حدوث عملية الترسيب مما يسبب حدوث عملية carryover اي تسرب المواد البكتيريه و الفايروسيه والعوالق هذا يسبب انسدادفي الملتميديافلتر (10مايكرون اقصى مسام)و انسداد في الفلاتر المايكرويه يحدث هذا الانسداد خلال عدة ساعات و حسب كمية المواد المتسربه بالاضافه الى ذلك فان قيمة الSDI سوف تظهر بقيم عاليه جدا(اعلى من 5) مما يسبب انسداد الاغشيه الممبريين خلال عدة اشهر وحسب عدد ساعات التشغيل وهناك توضيح هام جدا ان الاطيان من المستحيل ان تتسرب من خلال الفلاتر سواء الملتميديا او المايكرويه منها ان ما يتسرب هو المواد البكتيريه و الفايروسيه الميته والتى في بداية نموها (عندما يتم حقن المواد الكيمياويه)خاصة اذا كانت كمياتها كبيره في RAW WATER وحقن المواد الكيمياويه قليل بالاضافه الى تسرب عناصر R.E كا هذه الموادتسبب عدم الحصول على قيم جيده للSDI ,يمكن السيطره على قيم SDIبواسطة التحكم بضخ المواد الكيمياويه عن طريق عمل فحص JARTEST للماء الخام الداخل للحصول على قيم جيده لل SDIعلما ان الغسل الكيمياوي يسبب تقليص عمر الاغشيه الى النصففي كل غسله في النهايه وكذلك يمكن عمل تحويرات اخرى للوحده الانتاجيه سوف يتم شرحها لاحقا انشاء الله


----------



## kadhim ali (6 أغسطس 2009)

*Lsi*

الاخ محمود كيمياء والاخت ردهات ادناه حسابات LSI
Calculating LSI
In order to calculate the LSI, it is necessary to know the alkalinity (mg/l as CaCO3 ), the calcium hardness (mg/l Ca+2 as CaCO3 ), the total dissolved solids (mg/l TDS), the actual pH, and the temperature of the water (°C). These values get plugged into the following equations.​LSI = pH - pHs
pHs = (9.3 + A + B) - (C + D)
where: A = (Log10 [TDS] - 1) / 10
B = -13.12 x Log10 (°C + 273) + 34.55
C = Log10 [Ca+2 as CaCO3] - 0.4
D = Log10 [alkalinity as CaCO3 ]​


----------



## الطيب الوافي (6 أغسطس 2009)

رُدهات قال:


> صحيح واتفق معك في هذا .. وبخصوص الــ sdi مسموح تجاوز القيمة المطلوبه في بعض الظروف على أن لا تزيد عن 20 % تقريبا من ساعات التشغيل
> 
> وطبعا فيما يتعلق بالبكتيريا يتم التخلص منها بإضافة الكلور في المراحل الأولى لعملية المعالجة الأولية في بداية سحب الماء​
> :​
> ...



اسمحوا لي اخواني بالمشاركه معكم ف هذا النقاش المفيد 


اثبتت التجارب العمليه ان اضافة الكلور في مرحلة المعالجه الابتدائيه بشكل مستمر يترتب عليه زياده في معدل البكتيريا الداخله الى اغشية التحليه مما يؤدي الى زيادة تكون ال fouling في ال membrane بالاضافه الى المخاطره المستمره واحتمالية تسرب الكلور الى ال membrane في حال تعطل ال SBS pump لاي سبب من الاسباب لذلك من الافضل اللجوء الى عملية التطهير الفجائي على فترات والافضل ان يكون والمحطه off -line.


----------



## احمدالربيعي (6 أغسطس 2009)

بعد السلام 
ان الخبره العمليه في العمل في محطات r.o وقرأة المصادر و النشرات الخاصه بماء الشرق الاوسط والتي تصدرها الشركات العالميه مثل dow ذات اهميه كبيره في اجراء الحلول المناسبه واللازمه للحصول على قيم sdi جيده وقبل ان اعرض الطرق اللازمه لذلك لاحقا اود ان اضيف معلومه مهمه وهي ان المواد المترسبه على سطح الاغشيه والتي تعرف ب fouling تتكون بمرور التشغيل وهي على نوعين الاولى سلبيه ذات طبيعه قاعديه (lsi اكبر من 0) وايجابيه حامظيه (lsiاقل من 0) وبحدود طبيعيه لل lsi مابين (-0.5 الى 0.5) يمكن الكشف عنها بعدة طرق الاولى ملاحظة مقياس فرق الضغط للاغشيه مابين خط الداخل و خط reaject فأن زاد عن الضغط التصميمي الخاص بتصميم الشركه (عادة تكون القيمه 16 ملي انبير كاشاره واصله) فان ذلك يدل على حدوث الfouling ,الثانيه عن طريق ملاحظة كمية الانتاج للماء المنتج هل انخفضت بمرور الوقت عن القيمه الاعتياديه تحت حرارة 25 مئوي للماء الداخل الى الاغشيه ونفس الضغط الازموزي , الثالثه عن طريق فحص lsi لكن كيف يتم السيطره على ال fouling , يتم ذلك عن طريق حقن المواد الكيمياويه مثل الاملاح الغذائيه (smbs) , ومانع الترسبات (anti scalent) وخاصة المانع البولميري لشركة نالكو مع جعل قيمة الماء الداخل الى الاغشيه ذي قيمه حامضيه ph=6 او اقل ويتم حقن هذه المواد ومعرفة الكميات اللازمه عن طريق فحص ال lsi بصوره مستمره


----------



## رُدهات (7 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> الاخت ردهات
> 
> بشكل مختصر ومفيد اولا جدول الأطيان هو العامل لتحديد نوعية المعالجة فإذا زاد عن القيمة 5جزء بالمليون او ملغم /لتر يجب تحديد أسباب ارتفاعها وهناك حلول.
> ونبدأ بالمعالجة من نقطة النتيجة النهائية اي من الأخير , المفروض جدول الاطيان يقاس بعد الفلاتر المايكرو نية يجب هنا مقارنة الداخل بالخارج في هذة النقطة واعتقد ممكن ان تحدد وان لم نجد حيود عن الطبيعي ,نرجع الى إضافة المواد الكيماوية وهي الحامض ومانع الترسيب وهذه نقطة مهمة جدا يجب ان توضع بالحسابات كون المواد صالحة ومعامل الذائبيه( solubility product ) عالي بحيث لاتخلف أطيان-وهذه ممكن ان تقاس بمعادلات يعطيها المصنع لنوعية مانع الترسيب وغالبا هو ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم المتعدد هنا المشكلة حمضية المياه والمسافة بين إذابة المانع وإضافة الحامض اقصد فترة التفاعل والتي عادة يعطيها المصنع بطول وقطر الأنبوب وسرعة جريان المياه ونقطة التقاء المانع للترسيب والحامض ويمكن حساب هذة النقطة من خلال حساب نسبة خامس اوكسيد الفوسفيت وهذه حلها بسيط وهو تعديل نوعية وكمية مانع الترسيب والحامض معا .في حال بقاء الحال على ما هو نرجع الى المرشحات الرملية والمرشحات ذات الطبقات المتعددة وهذه بسيطة ممكن ان نعرفها من خلال تحاليل قبل وبعد الفلتر وكذلك فرق الضغط عليها و في بعض الحالات لا تعطي فرق الضغط ولكن هناك مشكله بكمية الأطيان الخارجة والسبب يعود الى شكل وترتيب كيك(( kakis )) الأطيان على الطبقة العلوية للفلتر وكذلك وجود قنوات(( channels )) فراغية في طبقات الرمل وهذه تكتشف من خلال فتح منهولات الصيانة والتعرف بالنظر على الحالة وممكنأيضا ان تسبب عملية الغسل العكسي زيادة الأطيان بسبب تلوث خزان مياه الغسل العكسي ولو فرضنا ان المشكلة ليست هنا نرجع
> ...


 
المهندس كاضم .. جزيل الشكر لك على إضافتك وإثراءك لهذا الموضوع بالمعلومات الجميلة والمفيدة 


ودمت متميزا : )


----------



## رُدهات (7 أغسطس 2009)

mohammed7735 قال:


> السلام عليكم.. اخوتي الاعزاء احببت ان اقدم بعض الشيء عم وحدات التناضع العكسي, ان في عملية التصفة اهم شي ينضر الية المصمم او المشغل هي هاملين اساسيين اولهما العكورة وثاينا كمية نسبة الاملاح الموجودة ال tds حيث يمكن يمكن التخلص او تقليل نسبة العكورة باستخدام التخثير الابتدائي باستخدام البولمر حيث انة يساعد على ترسيب الاطيان وبتالي يقلل من نسبتها و المرحلة الثانية هي الفلاثر الرملية و من ثم الاغشية, اما بخصوص كمية نسبة الاملاح فيتم التعامل معها بواسطة الاعشية و كلما ازدادت كمية الاملاح يجي على المصصم زيادة الاغشية و كذلك الغسل الرجعي مع مراعات نسبة ال ph . اخوتي الاعزاء اذا اي شخص لدية اي استفسار حول تقنية المعالجة بواسطة التناضح العكسي يمكنة التواصل وانشاء الله سوف نستفيد سوية من المعلومات المقدمة.. اخوكم مهندس محمد


 
في هذه الحالة يستخدم البوليمر بمساعدة الفرريد كلورايد للتخلص من العكارة ..


مهندس محمد .. كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على إضافتك القيمة 


ودمت بخير


----------



## kadhim ali (7 أغسطس 2009)

الاخت رهات والاخوان المهتمين بمجال المياه 
انا بالخدمة لكل من يريد معلومات فانا لي خبرة 25سنة بوحدات التحلية والتصفية الصناعية ومحاضر لدورات كثيرة هذا ولي بحوث مع مجلس البحث العلمي للدول العربية فلا يتردد اي من العرب في السؤال ((كما يقال زكاة العلم نشرة))


----------



## رُدهات (7 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> الاخت رهات والاخوان المهتمين بمجال المياه
> انا بالخدمة لكل من يريد معلومات فانا لي خبرة 25سنة بوحدات التحلية والتصفية الصناعية ومحاضر لدورات كثيرة هذا ولي بحوث مع مجلس البحث العلمي للدول العربية فلا يتردد اي من العرب في السؤال ((كما يقال زكاة العلم نشرة))


 
المهندس كاضم .. بارك الله فيك على ما تقدمه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وأعمالك 

:

عندي سؤال.. بخصوص الماء الخارج من المحطة (brine).. 

ما رأيك لو قمنا باستخدام هذا الماء في نظام الــ electrochlorination system ؟؟ بدلا من ماء البحر .. وذلك لاستخلاص الكلور من الماء؟؟


أم إن ماء البراين لا يصلح في هذه الحالة؟؟


انتظر تعليقك .. نظراً لأنني ابحث عن نقاط تطويريه لمحطتنا بشرط أن تكون هذه الأشياء التطويريه تخدم البيئة


ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير ​


----------



## kadhim ali (7 أغسطس 2009)

mohammed7735 قال:


> السلام عليكم.. اخوتي الاعزاء احببت ان اقدم بعض الشيء عم وحدات التناضع العكسي, ان في عملية التصفة اهم شي ينضر الية المصمم او المشغل هي هاملين اساسيين اولهما العكورة وثاينا كمية نسبة الاملاح الموجودة ال tds حيث يمكن يمكن التخلص او تقليل نسبة العكورة باستخدام التخثير الابتدائي باستخدام البولمر حيث انة يساعد على ترسيب الاطيان وبتالي يقلل من نسبتها و المرحلة الثانية هي الفلاثر الرملية و من ثم الاغشية, اما بخصوص كمية نسبة الاملاح فيتم التعامل معها بواسطة الاعشية و كلما ازدادت كمية الاملاح يجي على المصصم زيادة الاغشية و كذلك الغسل الرجعي مع مراعات نسبة ال ph . اخوتي الاعزاء اذا اي شخص لدية اي استفسار حول تقنية المعالجة بواسطة التناضح العكسي يمكنة التواصل وانشاء الله سوف نستفيد سوية من المعلومات المقدمة.. اخوكم مهندس محمد


 الاستاذ محمد ارجو ان لا ازعجك بردي اولا التصفية لها عوامل عديدة تحددها وكل عامل يحدد نقطة التصمييم تبدا بالكدرة وتنهي بالمواصفة الفيزياوية للمياه ومن ضمنها العاملين الذي ذكرت وليس عامليين اساسيين والتصفية انواع منها البسيطة وهي التكتيل والتخثير ومنها ما تسمى تصفية المياه بالصودا ((كاربونات الصدويم والنوره المطفئه او هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم)) ومنها السوفت sofit water الى اخرة اما البوليمر وهو البولي الكترولايت الذي ذكرت هو للتكتيل اي تكبير حجم الطين بسبب التجاذب الكهربائي للطينة المتكونة بحيث تتغلب على قوى الشد السطحي وتتغلب عليها الجاذبيه مقابل التيار المائي وفي طريقها للترسيب تجذب بقية الغرويات وهذه تاخذ بالحسبان واهم شيء هو ارتفاع المرسب والميل وفترة التفاعل وفترة بقاء الماء بالمرسب اما الاملاح التي ذكرت يوجد عده طرق لتقليلها وليس الاغشية فقط اما ذكرك ان المصصم يلجأ الى زيادة الاغشية فهذا غير ممكن حيث هناك حدود قياسية لكل غشاء((اغلب الاغشية نسبة الاستخلاص لها 96-99ز5-%)) اذا زادت على 10000 ملغم/لتر نذهب باتجاه اغشية ماء البحر ارجو ان اكون وفقت باجابتي وشكرا


----------



## kadhim ali (7 أغسطس 2009)

رُدهات قال:


> المهندس كاضم .. بارك الله فيك على ما تقدمه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وأعمالك ​
> :​
> عندي سؤال.. بخصوص الماء الخارج من المحطة (brine).. ​
> ما رأيك لو قمنا باستخدام هذا الماء في نظام الــ electrochlorination system ؟؟ بدلا من ماء البحر .. وذلك لاستخلاص الكلور من الماء؟؟​
> ...


----------



## رُدهات (7 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> كيمياء الماء والمعالجة الأولية – غالبا ما تكون المياه السطحية والجوفية مشبعة بكربونات الكالسيوم وتعتمد ذائبيه هذه الأملاح على درجة الحموضةph كما في المعادلة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




بما أنك تعمقت في كيمياء التحلية .. شعرت بالتشتت .. سأعاود فهم هذه النقاط التي تطرقت لها 

جزيل الشكر لك مهندس كاضم على المعلومات وجهدك المميز في إثراء هذه الصفحه​


----------



## رُدهات (7 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> رُدهات قال:
> 
> 
> > المهندس كاضم .. بارك الله فيك على ما تقدمه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وأعمالك
> ...


----------



## رُدهات (7 أغسطس 2009)

الطيب الوافي قال:


> اسمحوا لي اخواني بالمشاركه معكم ف هذا النقاش المفيد
> 
> 
> اثبتت التجارب العمليه ان اضافة الكلور في مرحلة المعالجه الابتدائيه بشكل مستمر يترتب عليه زياده في معدل البكتيريا الداخله الى اغشية التحليه مما يؤدي الى زيادة تكون ال fouling في ال membrane بالاضافه الى المخاطره المستمره واحتمالية تسرب الكلور الى ال membrane في حال تعطل ال sbs pump لاي سبب من الاسباب لذلك من الافضل اللجوء الى عملية التطهير الفجائي على فترات والافضل ان يكون والمحطه off -line.


 
برأيي الصيانات الدورية للأجهزة والمضخات .. وعمليات الغسل المنتظم للأغشية سوف تحد من حدوث مثل هذه المشاكل .. 

وجزيل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على التعقيب وملاحظاتك القيمة​


----------



## الطيب الوافي (7 أغسطس 2009)

رُدهات قال:


> برأيي الصيانات الدورية للأجهزة والمضخات .. وعمليات الغسل المنتظم للأغشية سوف تحد من حدوث مثل هذه المشاكل ..
> 
> وجزيل الشكر لك أخي الكريم على التعقيب وملاحظاتك القيمة​



العفو اختي الكريمه 

وبودي ان اسالك والاخوه الكرام بخصوص ال DMF وهو الفلتر الثنائي Dual Media Filter والذي يستخدم في المعالجه الابتدائيه 
هل هناك سماحيه بفقدان جزء من الsand وا ل anthracite في اثناء عملية ال backwash وماهي النسبه ؟
ماهي اسباب اختلاط الميديا في ال DMF حيث انني لاحظت اختلاط المكونات داخل ال DMF مع بعضها البعض وماهو الحل لتلافي هذه المشكله ؟\


----------



## الطيب الوافي (8 أغسطس 2009)

رُدهات قال:


> kadhim ali قال:
> 
> 
> > المهندس كاضم .. مياه البراين تتعرض لعمليات neutralization قبل إعادتها إلى مياه البحر مرة أخرى.. فحتى بعد عملية المعادلة تبقى غير نافعة لعملية استخلاص الكلور؟
> ...


----------



## الطيب الوافي (8 أغسطس 2009)

لدي عدة اسئله ارجو ان تتسع صدرك اخي الكريم لها وجزاك الله الف خير مقدما

1- ماهي الظروف التي نجد انفسنا مضطرين لاضافة البولمر في المعالجه الابتدائيه لمياه البحر وهل نحتاج له دائما ام وفق ظروف معينه ؟
2- هل من الممكن استخدام حمض الفسفوريك فقط بدون اضافة مانه الترسب في المعالجه الابتدائيه وهل يترتب على ذلك اي مشاكل في وحدات الاغشيه ؟
3- هل استخدام واذافة مانع الترسب قبل المرحله الثانيه من التحليه بالاغشيه ضروري ؟


----------



## الطيب الوافي (8 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> الاخت رهات والاخوان المهتمين بمجال المياه
> انا بالخدمة لكل من يريد معلومات فانا لي خبرة 25سنة بوحدات التحلية والتصفية الصناعية ومحاضر لدورات كثيرة هذا ولي بحوث مع مجلس البحث العلمي للدول العربية فلا يتردد اي من العرب في السؤال ((كما يقال زكاة العلم نشرة))




بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك ومالك وولدك 
ونفع بك بلدك وامتك


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (8 أغسطس 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حد ياجماعه عنده فكره عن موضوع معالجة خطوط البتريد ضد التأكل باستخدام المواد الكيميائيه ؟؟


----------



## kadhim ali (8 أغسطس 2009)

*الكلورة*



رُدهات قال:


> kadhim ali قال:
> 
> 
> > المهندس كاضم .. مياه البراين تتعرض لعمليات neutralization قبل إعادتها إلى مياه البحر مرة أخرى.. فحتى بعد عملية المعادلة تبقى غير نافعة لعملية استخلاص الكلور؟​
> ...


----------



## kadhim ali (8 أغسطس 2009)

الطيب الوافي قال:


> لدي عدة اسئله ارجو ان تتسع صدرك اخي الكريم لها وجزاك الله الف خير مقدما
> 
> 1- ماهي الظروف التي نجد انفسنا مضطرين لاضافة البولمر في المعالجه الابتدائيه لمياه البحر وهل نحتاج له دائما ام وفق ظروف معينه ؟
> 2- هل من الممكن استخدام حمض الفسفوريك فقط بدون اضافة مانه الترسب في المعالجه الابتدائيه وهل يترتب على ذلك اي مشاكل في وحدات الاغشيه ؟
> 3- هل استخدام واذافة مانع الترسب قبل المرحله الثانيه من التحليه بالاغشيه ضروري ؟


 
السلام عليكم 
اولا اضافة البوليمر وهو مايسمى بولي الكترولايت ضروري جدا لكل انواع المياه حتى المياه ذات الكدرة القليلة فهي ميكانيكا تعمل على تكيتيل الطيان والغرويات وتساعد على ترسيب الاطيان للمعالجة الابتدائية ولكل نوع مياه ضروف اضافة خاصة به 
الحوامض التي تستخدم هي الحوامض التي تحللل بسرعة اى ان Ksp لها كبير وان حامض الكبريتك اعلى قيمة له من بقية الحوامض ومن ثم الهيردروكلوريك هذا اولا ثانيا الكلف الاقتصادية احد هذه العوامل ثالثا مانع الترسيب هي بوليمرات شبيكة مخلبيه اي لها اكثر من مجموعه نشطة active group وهذا يعطي تبادل ايوني جيد مع ايونات الاملاح وليس تحلل الفرسفوريك ما ننشده لمنع الترسيب بل بالعكس احتمالية تكون املاح فوسفات قابلة للترسب اكثر عند تحلل الفوسفريك وممكن ان يستخدم للغسل الكيماوي خصوصا مع hollow fiber fin membran بظروف خاصة
مانع الترسيب مادة كيميائية لها وقت تفاعل ثابت في الضروف القياسية ونستخدم الحامض معها كون وسط تحللها حامضي وشكرا


----------



## kadhim ali (8 أغسطس 2009)

الكيميائى الروش قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حد ياجماعه عنده فكره عن موضوع معالجة خطوط البتريد ضد التأكل باستخدام المواد الكيميائيه ؟؟


 
السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز اولا نوع الدورة للتبريد هناك ثلاث انواع الدورة المغلقة والمفتوحة والشبه مغلقة ولكل واحدة مانع تاكل خاص بها ويعتمد على نوع المعدات المستخدمة وكذلك انواع المياه والغازات المستخدمة واعتقد سؤالك عن الدورات المغلقة التي تستخدم جلرات المياه ! 
اهم واكثر انواع المانعة للتاكل المستخدم صناعيا هي الفوسفات الثلاثية مع كبريتات الزنك بنسبة 5-1 علما ان الشركات تعطيها اسم تجاري وليس اسما صريحا كما اذكرها الان هذا للتبادل الحراري ويستخدم هذا ايضا في water cooling tower في مختلف الصناعات اي يستخدم ايضا في الدورات الشبه مغلقة وممكن استخدام الكرومات بدلا من الزنك في صناعات القولبه المستمرة مثلا معمل الحديد والصلب.او امصانع التي تستخدم النحاس والحديد الكربوني في ان واحد 
حيث ميكانيكا لهذه الموانع للتأكل ((زنك او كرومات)) يعطي طبقة فلمية خفيفة تمنع من تكون الخلايا الكهربائية للمعدن وخصوصا الحديد الكربوني هذه اجابة مختصرة وارجو ان تكون نافعه


----------



## kadhim ali (8 أغسطس 2009)

*الفلاتر ذات الطبقتين*



الطيب الوافي قال:


> العفو اختي الكريمه
> 
> وبودي ان اسالك والاخوه الكرام بخصوص ال DMF وهو الفلتر الثنائي Dual Media Filter والذي يستخدم في المعالجه الابتدائيه
> هل هناك سماحيه بفقدان جزء من الsand وا ل anthracite في اثناء عملية ال backwash وماهي النسبه ؟
> ماهي اسباب اختلاط الميديا في ال DMF حيث انني لاحظت اختلاط المكونات داخل ال DMF مع بعضها البعض وماهو الحل لتلافي هذه المشكله ؟\


 
الستاذ الطيب الوافي
السلام عليكم 
فلسفيا وعمليا يجب اختلاط الانثراسايت مع الرمل حيث نعتبر الرمل والنثرسايت وسط خلط لزيادة المساحات السطحية وكذلك التوززيع المنتظم لحبات الرمل والانثراسايت فهي طبيعية ومصصمة لاجل هذا فلا تخاف من اختلاطها كون الحجم الموثرeffictive zies للرمل يختلف هنا عن الفلاتر الرملية المصممه في الوحدات بل بالعكس.
وعلى فكرة الانثراسايت ليس له دور فقط لازاله الروائح والتوزريع المنتظم للطبقات لخفة وزنه // نحن نلجأ لاضافة الفلاتر ذات الكاربون المفعلactivet carbone للوحدات ذات التلوث البكتيري العالي والتي تستخدم الكلوربشكل عالي التركيز اضافة الى اضافة محطم الكلور وهو ثايوسلفات الصديوم خوفا من عبوره الى الاغشية


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (8 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز اولا نوع الدورة للتبريد هناك ثلاث انواع الدورة المغلقة والمفتوحة والشبه مغلقة ولكل واحدة مانع تاكل خاص بها ويعتمد على نوع المعدات المستخدمة وكذلك انواع المياه والغازات المستخدمة واعتقد سؤالك عن الدورات المغلقة التي تستخدم جلرات المياه !
> اهم واكثر انواع المانعة للتاكل المستخدم صناعيا هي الفوسفات الثلاثية مع كبريتات الزنك بنسبة 5-1 علما ان الشركات تعطيها اسم تجاري وليس اسما صريحا كما اذكرها الان هذا للتبادل الحراري ويستخدم هذا ايضا في water cooling tower في مختلف الصناعات اي يستخدم ايضا في الدورات الشبه مغلقة وممكن استخدام الكرومات بدلا من الزنك في صناعات القولبه المستمرة مثلا معمل الحديد والصلب.او امصانع التي تستخدم النحاس والحديد الكربوني في ان واحد
> حيث ميكانيكا لهذه الموانع للتأكل ((زنك او كرومات)) يعطي طبقة فلمية خفيفة تمنع من تكون الخلايا الكهربائية للمعدن وخصوصا الحديد الكربوني هذه اجابة مختصرة وارجو ان تكون نافعه



الف شكر يابشمهندس بس احب احكى لك على المشكله كلها وياريت تقولى رأيك 

انا اول لما رحت الشركه علشان اشوف اعمل معالجه لنظام التبريد لقيت المياه لونها تقريبا مصفر وده طبعاً علشان التاكل الموجود وارتفاع نسبة الحديد فى المياه وكانت نسبة الحديد 25 ppm
وطبعاً اقولت اول خطوه فى علاج التأكل استعمال اسد"acids للتخلص من كل هذه الترسيبات اللى فى المواسير وتم اضافة الاسد وعمل فلاشنج للنظام كامل لمدة يومين حتى انتهى تركيز الاسد فى المياه لكى لا يعمل هجوم على الحديد ثم بعد ذالك بدأت فى مرحلة الباسييفاشن لكى اعمل طبقه داخل المواسير حتى تمنع التأكل وتم ذالك والان انا استعمال انتى كروزون مولبيدات باز مع استعمال نسبه من الزنك علشان اعم طبقه برضه لكن المشكله لحد دلوقتى ان لون المياه لم يتغير يعنى تقريباً ثابت ومع ذالك نسبة الحديد اقلت وطبعاً الناس بتوع المصنع مش بيبص الا على اللون فقط ولا يمهمه ان نسبة الحديد اقلت من 25 الى 2 ppm 

طيب ممكن تفتكر يكون ايه الحل فى موضوع اللون ده وايه هى الخطوات اللى ممكن تقترح عليا انى اتبعها 

شكراً 
م/ محمد العنبى


----------



## kadhim ali (8 أغسطس 2009)

الكيميائى الروش قال:


> الف شكر يابشمهندس بس احب احكى لك على المشكله كلها وياريت تقولى رأيك
> 
> انا اول لما رحت الشركه علشان اشوف اعمل معالجه لنظام التبريد لقيت المياه لونها تقريبا مصفر وده طبعاً علشان التاكل الموجود وارتفاع نسبة الحديد فى المياه وكانت نسبة الحديد 25 ppm
> وطبعاً اقولت اول خطوه فى علاج التأكل استعمال اسد"acids للتخلص من كل هذه الترسيبات اللى فى المواسير وتم اضافة الاسد وعمل فلاشنج للنظام كامل لمدة يومين حتى انتهى تركيز الاسد فى المياه لكى لا يعمل هجوم على الحديد ثم بعد ذالك بدأت فى مرحلة الباسييفاشن لكى اعمل طبقه داخل المواسير حتى تمنع التأكل وتم ذالك والان انا استعمال انتى كروزون مولبيدات باز مع استعمال نسبه من الزنك علشان اعم طبقه برضه لكن المشكله لحد دلوقتى ان لون المياه لم يتغير يعنى تقريباً ثابت ومع ذالك نسبة الحديد اقلت وطبعاً الناس بتوع المصنع مش بيبص الا على اللون فقط ولا يمهمه ان نسبة الحديد اقلت من 25 الى 2 ppm
> ...


السلام عليكم 
اولا مانوع االحامض المستخدم , هل تذكر لي ما نوع مانع التأكل المستخدم(( انتى كروزون مولبيدات باز)) هذا اسم تجاري واذا لم يمكنك معرفة نوعيتة اعطني اسم الشركة وكم هي نسبة الزنك وماهو مركب الزنك المستخدم هل هو كبريتات الزنك ام غير مركب 
وماذا تقيس من الحديد اعلمني رجاء وانا انشاء الله اجاوبك على حد مقدرتي والله الموفق


----------



## رُدهات (8 أغسطس 2009)

مساء الخير 


المهندس كاضم .. جهودك مميزة في التواصل والرد على الاسئلة والاستفسارات المطروحه هنا 


فكل الشكر لك ..


وفي ميزان حسناتك وأعمالك إن شاء الله


----------



## kadhim ali (9 أغسطس 2009)

رُدهات قال:


> مساء الخير
> 
> 
> المهندس كاضم .. جهودك مميزة في التواصل والرد على الاسئلة والاستفسارات المطروحه هنا
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا على هذا الاطراء الجميل وانا حاضر لاي سؤال ان وفقني الله على اجابته
امنيتي نحن العرب نرتقي بصناعاتنا الى وصل اليه الغرب وحسب علمي وصل الغرب لهذه الصناعه المتطورة بشي بسيط وجميل وهو كلمة لماذا؟ فنعد السؤال عن الضاهرة ممكن يذهب بك الخيال الى ايجاد الاسباب وبالتالي تصل الى النتائج ولو ابنعدنا اكثر اي طمعنا الى سؤال اخر بعد ايجادنا النتيجة هل يمكن ان يصبح هكذا او ممكن ان نضيف اليه كذا وهذا التفكير يقودنا الى التطور . اعني انا لانبقى جامدين مستهلكين متلقين التطور من جانب واحد وهو الغرب.
وصيتي الى كل المهندسين والمفكرين والعلماء وطلبة العلم عدم التردد في السؤال مهما يكون بسيط لان مفاتيح المعرفة هي بالسؤال ولا تاخذنا العزة بالأثم على اعتبار انا ذي مستوى اعلى من الاخرين لا والف لا بل انا بحاجة الى ابسط انسان مهما يكن علمة حيث كم تلميذ تغلب على استاذة. وفقنا الله جميعا لتطوير بلدننا خدمة للناس وشكرا


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
تعتبر المعالجة الاولية مهمة جدا" لمحطات التحلية بطريقة التناضح العكسي لان الماء الذي يدخل للاغشية يجب ان يكون بمواصفات معينة يجب الالتزام بها من حيث العكارة وph وsdi ودرجة الحرارة وغيرها
لذا يجب التركيز على هذا الموضوع لانه يعتبر اساس عمل محطات التحلية
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (9 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا مانوع االحامض المستخدم , هل تذكر لي ما نوع مانع التأكل المستخدم(( انتى كروزون مولبيدات باز)) هذا اسم تجاري واذا لم يمكنك معرفة نوعيتة اعطني اسم الشركة وكم هي نسبة الزنك وماهو مركب الزنك المستخدم هل هو كبريتات الزنك ام غير مركب
> وماذا تقيس من الحديد اعلمني رجاء وانا انشاء الله اجاوبك على حد مقدرتي والله الموفق



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى كاظم

بالنسبه للحمض اللى استعملته كان Hcl 33 %
وبالنسبه للانتى كروزون كان anticrorrsion molybidate base nalco 8322
اما بالنسبه للحديد انا بقيش total iron and disolved iron


----------



## kadhim ali (9 أغسطس 2009)

الكيميائى الروش قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى كاظم
> 
> بالنسبه للحمض اللى استعملته كان Hcl 33 %
> وبالنسبه للانتى كروزون كان anticrorrsion molybidate base nalco 8322
> اما بالنسبه للحديد انا بقيش total iron and disolved iron


 
السلام عليكم 
 عزيزي​ الحامض المستخدم عالي التركيز ومن كلامك ان الانابيب المستخدمة فيها تأكل كبير حيث ذكرت وجول الحديد الكلي 25 جزء بالمليون المهم ان الرواسب عادة تكون كالتالي وانتبه للون الاحمر الذي هو سببب مشكلتك حسب اعتقادي​carbonates, oxides and hydroxides of Ca, Mg, Fe, Mn, Cu and Zn,
 e.g. haematite Fe2O3 and geothite FeOOH. 
 • phosphates of Ca, Mg and Fe, e.g. hydroxyapatite (Ca3(PO4)2.Ca(OH)2) 
 • sulphides of Fe, Cu and Zn 
• sulphates of Ca and Mg
 • silicates (usually complex) e.g. acmite Na2O.Fe2O3.4SiO2
• corrosion products. ​كان من المفروض ان تعمل غسل ب الكاين او قاعدي بعد غسلك بالحامض المشكلة تقريبا تكمن ان الحامض تفاعل بشكل فعال مع الرواسب اعلاه وتحولت هذه المركبات الى كلوريدات الحديديك والحديدوز وراسب منها كما ان بقي جزء منها داخل الانابيب لم ينزل مع الشطف او الغسل بالماء والمشكلة استخدام مانع التاكل حافظ على شكلها في مناطق ((نسميها نقر او حفر بالمعدن)) المهم هذه المشكلة تدوم فترة ولا تزول الا بزوال هذه العرواض او تسبدل الماء بين فترة واخرى(( واعتقد ان نسبة الحديد ستزيد في الأيام المقبله كون الحامض عمل تعرية للاكاسيد أي رفع طبقات الاكسدة التي بشكل ما تمنع بعض التاكل مع وجود اطيان لسد الفراغات واتمنى ان اكون غلطان)) لحين زوالها وهذه طريقة غير عملية ​اذا تقدر اغسل بمحلول قاعدي خفيف 1% او محلول أي دي تي أي(( EDTA )) لمدة ساعة ومن ثم استخدم مانع التاكل مع كبريتات الزنك ​اذا تريد اعادة الغسل او تغسل مرة اخرى افضل الطرق للتنظيف الكيمياوي لمنظومات التبريد اولا حامض الهيروكلوريك اقل 10% بماء ساخن 70 درجة مئوية مع اضافة ملح الطعام بسنبة 1-50 ومسحوق الغسيل ((تايد)) بسنبة 2-50 ومانع التاكل بنفس الوقت لمدة ساعة ثم يشطف لمدة ساعه بالماء الصافي أي خالي من الاملاح وبعدها اضافة مانع التاكل الموصى به لمعداتك ارجو ان اكون وفقت في اجابتي ومنالله التوفيق ​


----------



## kadhim ali (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الروش نسيت اعطيك اسباب استخدام الملح ومسحوق الغسيل الملح مع الهروكلوريك يعطينا ايون مشترك من الكلورايد وبالتالي زيادة تفككك الحامض والمسحوق للتغلب على قوى فاندرفال قوى الشد السطحي حتى يتغلل المحلول الى المناطق الضيقة مثل النقر او الحفر والدخول اسفل طبقات الاكاسيد والاطيان والقشرة الكلسيه للرواسب اما الماء الساخن فيزيد من سرعة التفاعلات التي تحصل اثناء الغسل


----------



## صلاح صالح مهدي (9 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى ان تعرض المشاكل بتفصيل اكثر لكي نصل الى نتائج طيبة والمهم الذي لاحظته من خلال تجربتي مع ro هو ضرورة الاهتمام ب مرحلة pre treated وخصوصا الfiltration واستخدام الفحم او الانثراسايت كونه يعطي quality رائع لكني اجد صعوبات في نسب المحاليل المستخدمة في صيانة الvessels ارجو المساعدة


----------



## kadhim ali (9 أغسطس 2009)

صلاح صالح مهدي قال:


> اتمنى ان تعرض المشاكل بتفصيل اكثر لكي نصل الى نتائج طيبة والمهم الذي لاحظته من خلال تجربتي مع ro هو ضرورة الاهتمام ب مرحلة pre treated وخصوصا الfiltration واستخدام الفحم او الانثراسايت كونه يعطي quality رائع لكني اجد صعوبات في نسب المحاليل المستخدمة في صيانة الvessels ارجو المساعدة


 
الاخ صلاح نحن هنا للمساعدة قدر علمنا لا افهم المقصود من (( لكني اجد صعوبات في نسب المحاليل المستخدمة في صيانة الاوعية ))


----------



## رُدهات (9 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> الاخ صلاح نحن هنا للمساعدة قدر علمنا لا افهم المقصود من (( لكني اجد صعوبات في نسب المحاليل المستخدمة في صيانة الاوعية ))


 
مساء الخير مهندسينا الأفاضل

اعتقد بأن المهندس صلاح يقصد تركيز المواد الكيميائية في عملية CIP 

clean in place​


----------



## الطيب الوافي (10 أغسطس 2009)

رُدهات قال:


> مساء الخير مهندسينا الأفاضل
> 
> اعتقد بأن المهندس صلاح يقصد تركيز المواد الكيميائية في عملية CIP
> 
> clean in place​



اعتقد ذلك 

1- متى نقوم باستخدام ال high PH في الغسيل ومتى نستخدم ال low PH وباي تركيز وهل التركيز ثابت ومتعارف عليه ؟ مع ذكر مثال للماده الكماويه؟
2- متى نلجأ لاستخدام انواع اخرى من الكيماويات مثل نالكو وافستا وغيرها ؟
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (10 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عزيزي
> الحامض المستخدم عالي التركيز ومن كلامك ان الانابيب المستخدمة فيها تأكل كبير حيث ذكرت وجول الحديد الكلي 25 جزء بالمليون المهم ان الرواسب عادة تكون كالتالي وانتبه للون الاحمر الذي هو سببب مشكلتك حسب اعتقادي​carbonates, oxides and hydroxides of Ca, Mg, Fe, Mn, Cu and Zn,
> e.g. haematite Fe2O3 and geothite FeOOH.
> ...



اكرر شكرى لحضرتك يابشمهندس

بس ايه هو الاكشن اللى انا اخده دلوقتى المفروض انى كنت هغير المياه اللى فى السيستم كلها يوم الجمعه واضيف نالكو 8322 ده الخطه بتعتى 

ولا اجى يوم الخميس اضيف اسد وتايد وملح طعام ويوم الجمعه اغير المياه وارفع ph واضيف nalco 8322

وشكراً


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (10 أغسطس 2009)

معلش يايشمهندس اخى ph كام يعنى اخليها علشان تعمل تنضيف ممكن اخليها 2 مثلا


----------



## kadhim ali (10 أغسطس 2009)

بانسبة للغسل الكيمائي يعتمد على نوع الراسب وهناك مواد كثيرة للغسل وافضلها خصوصا وجود fine colliedes اي الراسب الترابي او الطينى عند اختلاف فرق الضغط وزيادتة بشكل مفاجىء هو الغسل بحامض الستريك 
ادناه جدول الغسل 
اللون الازرق الراسب او الملوث او القشرة واللون الاحمر هو المحلول الكيميائي للغسل ​ 

Inorganic Salts (for example, CaCO3) with 0.2% (W) HCI, 25°C and pH 1 - 2
Sulfate Scales (CaSO4, BaSO4) with .1% (W) NaOH and pH 12, 35°Cmax. or 1.0% (W) Na4EDTA and pH 12, 35°C max

Metal Oxides (for example, iron) with . 1.0% (W) Na2S2O4, 25°C and pH 5 

 Inorganic Colloids (silt) and Silica and Biofilms and Organic
 with 0.1% (W) NaOH and pH 12, 35°C max. or 0.025% (W) Na-DSS and pH 12, 35°C max
 اما ذكرك الاسم التجاري للنالكو او الداو او الهيرونتكس فهي المواد اعلاه باسماء تجارية 
​


----------



## kadhim ali (10 أغسطس 2009)

الطيب الوافي قال:


> اعتقد ذلك
> 
> 1- متى نقوم باستخدام ال high PH في الغسيل ومتى نستخدم ال low PH وباي تركيز وهل التركيز ثابت ومتعارف عليه ؟ مع ذكر مثال للماده الكماويه؟
> 2- متى نلجأ لاستخدام انواع اخرى من الكيماويات مثل نالكو وافستا وغيرها ؟
> وجزاك الله الف خير


 

*بانسبة للغسل الكيمائي يعتمد على نوع الراسب وهناك مواد كثيرة للغسل وافضلها خصوصا وجود fine colliedes اي الراسب الترابي او الطينى عند اختلاف فرق الضغط وزيادتة بشكل مفاجىء هو الغسل بحامض الستريك 
ادناه جدول الغسل 
اللون الازرق الراسب او الملوث او القشرة واللون الاحمر هو المحلول الكيميائي للغسل ​

Inorganic Salts (for example, CaCO3) with 0.2% (W) HCI, 25°C and pH 1 - 2
Sulfate Scales (CaSO4, BaSO4) with .1% (W) NaOH and pH 12, 35°Cmax. or 1.0% (W) Na4EDTA and pH 12, 35°C max

Metal Oxides (for example, iron) with . 1.0% (W) Na2S2O4, 25°C and pH 5 

Inorganic Colloids (silt) and Silica and Biofilms and Organic
with 0.1% (W) NaOH and pH 12, 35°C max. or 0.025% (W) Na-DSS and pH 12, 35°C max
اما ذكرك الاسم التجاري للنالكو او الداو او الهيرونتكس فهي المواد اعلاه باسماء تجارية 
*


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (10 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبه لموضوع اضافة التايد بنسبة 2: 50 من ايه يعنى ايه 2 وايه ال 50

وكذالك ملح الطعام بنسبة 1 : 50 ارجو التوضيح وشكر لحضرتك


----------



## kadhim ali (10 أغسطس 2009)

الكيميائى الروش قال:


> بالنسبه لموضوع اضافة التايد بنسبة 2: 50 من ايه يعنى ايه 2 وايه ال 50
> 
> وكذالك ملح الطعام بنسبة 1 : 50 ارجو التوضيح وشكر لحضرتك


 2كغم تايد الى 50لتر من المحلول 1كغم ملح الى 50 لتر محلول


----------



## kadhim ali (10 أغسطس 2009)

kadhim ali قال:


> بانسبة للغسل الكيمائي يعتمد على نوع الراسب وهناك مواد كثيرة للغسل وافضلها خصوصا وجود fine colliedes اي الراسب الترابي او الطينى عند اختلاف فرق الضغط وزيادتة بشكل مفاجىء هو الغسل بحامض الستريك
> ادناه جدول الغسل
> 
> اللون الازرق الراسب او الملوث او القشرة واللون الاحمر هو المحلول الكيميائي للغسل ​
> ...


 اخوتي هذه تعريفات المواد اعلاه وهي المواد التي تسمى عند الشركات باسمائها التجارية 
Na4EDTA is the tetra-sodium salt of ethylene diamine tetraacetic acid
 Na-DSS is sodium salt of dodecylsulfate; 
Sodium Laurel Sulfate; 
HCI is hydrochloric acid (Muratic Acid); 
H3PO4 is phosphoric acid; 
NH2SO3H is sulfamic acid; 
Na2S2O4 is sodium hydrosulfite.

. Citric Acid is another cleaning alternative for metal oxides and calcium carbonate scale. It is less effective.​


----------



## رُدهات (13 أغسطس 2009)

مساء الخير


معلومات قيمة .. وجهدك مميز مهندس كاضم 


جزيل الشكر لك على هذه الإفادة 


جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وأعمالك : )


----------



## محمد السيد عواد (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم محمد عواد
كيف يتم معايرة جهاز الفلوميتر وكيف يمكننى ان اعرف ان هذا الجهاز يعطى قراءة صحيحة


----------



## احمدالربيعي (20 أغسطس 2009)

بعد السلام 
اود ان اضيف ان نوع الغسل الكيمياوي للاغشيه يعتمد على قيمة Saturtion indux الذي يحدد طبيعة المادة الكيمياويه المستخدمه حامضيه او قاعديه وليس على الوان الرواسب على الاغشيه اما بالنسبه الى سؤال السيد محمد السيد عواد فيلاحظ اذا كان الفلوميتر في احد خطوط منظومة التناضح العكسي فيطبق معادلة input=output حتى يتسنى له معرفة كمية الفرق في القرائه اما اذا كان الفلوميتر منصوب على خط اخر فيتم معايرته من جديد من قبل اختصاصي لللالات الدقيقه


----------



## farouq dabag (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخت العزيزة انا لااعرف عن الوحدات التناضح العكسيولكن عندي خبرة كبيرة في عملية دباغة الجلود والتي فيها نستعمل h2so4 ويمكن بدل هذا الحامض ان نستعمل حامض الخلليك يعالج ph وليست له مضار صحي او استعمال حامض فورمبك وشكرا


----------



## jojokoko2009 (22 مارس 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء ممكن واحد يساعدني بمواصفات مادة البولي الكترولايت واكون شاكر لكم


----------



## ssf_chemist (23 مارس 2010)

مساء الخير جميعا
انا اشتغل في محطة التناضح العكسي ولدي من الخبرة مايكفي ولدي استفسار ماهو sdi


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
sdi هو
معامل كثافة الغرين Silt Density Index 
والملف المرفق يحتوي على معلومات عن الموضوع اعلاه


----------



## موف البرنس (18 أبريل 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## eng.ali shaker (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي محطة ro وكان في المحطة سوفنر قمت برفعه واضافة جهاز حقن للمادة HCL وجهاز حقن انتي سكل قبل ro علما ان ph المصدر المياه 7,3 لكن اعاني من كثرة انسداد الاغشية وانخفاض الضغط وعندي حول hcl هل فية مضرة من اضافته في الماء


----------



## أحمدابوذياد (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا كميائيى مسئول عن محطة للتناضح العكسى أريد من أهل الخبره أفادتى عن طريقة غسيل الممبران وعمل صيانه لتنشيطه ومعدلات أحتياج المحطة لعملية الغسيل والصيانه والمؤشرات الداله على ضرورة هذه العمليه


----------



## عبد العليم (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بكل من اجاب على الاسئلة المطروحة
ولكني ارجو من كل الاخوة السائلين ان يقراوا عن الموضوع بجدية لانهم يعملون في هذا الاختصاص ولا يكفي ابدا الاستعانة بالمعلومات الماخوذة من الانترنت........ لاني لاحظت ان هناك من يجيب او يشارك لغرض المشاركة فقط
كما ارجو من السادة السائلين عدم الخرج عن الموضوع الى مواضيع مختلفة لان ذلك يضيع عليهم فرصة وجودها كمواضيع مستقلة وعندها ستكون الاجابات التي يحصلون عليها اكثر تحديدا.
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## احمدالربيعي (24 أبريل 2010)

بعد السلام والتحيه 
الى العضو احمد ابوذياب ان طريقة الغسل الكيمياوي تتم على عدة اسس وفق نوع الاغشيه ومنشأ الاغشيه التنافذيه ففي البدايه يجب معرفة نوع الشركه المصنعه وسحب المعلومات التفصيليه عن المواصفات التشغيليه خلال الغسل الكيمياوي فمثلا الاغشيه من نوع هيدروناتك في حالة الغسل القاعدي تكون قيمة الPH =11.6 وبدرجة حراره 35 مئويه مع فترة غسل تقدر بساعه تدويريه لمادة الصودا الكاويه التي يتم استخدامها اذا كانت الترسبات من النوع الخفيف والعضوي اما في حالة الغسل الحامضي فيتم استخدام حامض الستريك بدرجة حرارة 30 مئويه وph=2 ولمدة ساعه تدويريه اذا كانت الترسبات من النوع الخفيف ايضا علما ان هذه الطريقه لنوع cpa400"  ويكون التدوير بشكل تدريجي لضمان اكتمال التفاعلات .


----------



## alhaidry2004 (8 مايو 2010)

ماهو الـblending المستخدم في محطات التناضح العكسي ؟ وما الفائدة منة؟ ومما يتكون؟
ارجو الجواب من المختصين سريعا


----------



## alhaidry2004 (8 مايو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## lordring (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

اتمنى الحصول على تقرير او بحث باللغة العربية يتطرق الى تطبيقات جهد زيتا في مجال معالجة المياه 
مع التقدير


----------



## Muhammed85 (26 يونيو 2010)

واللهي يا بشمهندس معلوماتك قيمه جدا...
انا مهندس كيميائي بس في بدايه حياتي العمليه وشغال في محطة تحلية لمياه البحر باحدى المنتجعات...
حابب انك تشرحلي وظيفة المهندس الكيمياءي بالمحطه,,, يعني الخطوات المهمه الي مفروض يعملها ويتاكد منها...
تحياتي


----------



## Muhammed85 (26 يونيو 2010)

ايش القائده من Flushing tank؟؟؟


----------



## هنري26 (27 يونيو 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## msb8888 (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا اعمل مشغل في محطه تحليه التناضح العكسي ويجد عندنا مشكلة ارتفاع sdi تصل الى اكثر من 5 بعد الميكرو فلتر وذلك بعد عمليه الغسيل العكسي للفلاتر( الرفنق والبلشنق فلتر) مع العلم ان مياه البحر تكون نسبت الشوائب اقل من 4.5 مع العلم ان نسبت الكلور وكلوريد الحديد في مياه البحرهي النسبه المحدده من كيميائي المحطه
ارجوا من الاخوه افادتي بهذه المشكلة مع العلم ان لها مايقارب الشهرين ولكم الشكر *


----------



## كيميائى بسيونى (27 يوليو 2010)

اريد ان اعرف كيف اعمل تعقيم لفلتر الro نفسه ضد البكتريا الكائنات الدقيقة


----------



## كيميائى بسيونى (27 يوليو 2010)

ممكن حد يقولى يا جماعه ميكانيزم عمل الro


----------



## farouq dabag (29 يوليو 2010)

اخت الفاضلة ردهات بخصوص حامض الكبريتك ممكن استعمال حامض خليك او حامض فورميك واما بنسبة للعوالق اظن ممكن استعمال فلاتر رملية قبل دخول وحدة تناضح


----------



## قليل الزاد (5 أغسطس 2010)

*الفلاتر الرملية والفحمية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السيد كاظم المحترم لو سمحت اريد ان اعرف طريقة حساب كمية الرمل او الفحم داخل الاسطوانات للحصول على الغزارات المطلوبة ولكم الشكر


----------



## raf_manfy (13 أغسطس 2010)

هل يمكن استخدهم هذه التقنية في معالجه المياه الصناعيه والمليئه بالاطيان والمواد الكيمياويه مثل نواتج الطلاء الكهربائي والسباكه والدهونات مع التقدير ارجو الجواب


----------



## سعد الجبور (27 أغسطس 2010)

تحيه طيبه: 
لدينا محطهr.o ارتفعت نسبه الاملاح بصوره مفاجئه بعد مرور 9 اشهر على عملها راجين اعلامنا الاسباب المحتمله


----------



## kadhim ali (28 أغسطس 2010)

قليل الزاد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السيد كاظم المحترم لو سمحت اريد ان اعرف طريقة حساب كمية الرمل او الفحم داخل الاسطوانات للحصول على الغزارات المطلوبة ولكم الشكر


 اخي الكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاتة
اخي الكريم الحسابات تتم على سمك الطبقة وعلى قطر الفلتر وبشكل عشوائي ليس دقيق نحسب الكمية على اساس السرعة
والسرعة تحسب بتقسيم كمية الجريان متر 3/ساعة المساخة السطحية بالمتر المربع وبالتالي فان النتيجة هي متر /ساعة وعادة تكون مابين 6-15 النتيجة الافضل للحسابات واليك المرفق قد تستفيد منه مع تحياتي


----------



## kadhim ali (28 أغسطس 2010)

سعد الجبور قال:


> تحيه طيبه:
> لدينا محطهr.o ارتفعت نسبه الاملاح بصوره مفاجئه بعد مرور 9 اشهر على عملها راجين اعلامنا الاسباب المحتمله


 اخي الكريم هناك عدة اسباب
وقد تكون تلف الاغشية او تشققها او الواشرات المطاط للتوصيلات الداخلية interconcation o-ring هنا يجب عزل الفزلات واحد واحد وايجاد السبب من اي فزل وممكن فتح الفزل المشكوك بامرة


----------



## kadhim ali (28 أغسطس 2010)

lordring قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اتمنى الحصول على تقرير او بحث باللغة العربية يتطرق الى تطبيقات جهد زيتا في مجال معالجة المياه
> مع التقدير


 السيد اللورد
اسف جدا على عدم الرد عليك كون كنت مسافر ومشغول جدا بعد السفر بمشكلة شحة مياه شط العرب في البصرة وبحثت لك عن كتبي عن جهد زيتا ولكن كلها بالانكليزي ان اعانني الوقت ساترجم لك منها شي تستفيد منه 
اخوك كاظم


----------



## محايد (28 أغسطس 2010)

*المهندسين اصحاب الاختصاص*

RO Plant علاقتة محدودة بالهندسة الكيميائية...حيث يتوقف اختصاص الأخوة عند 
chemical injection system او chemical dosing pumps
اما الباقي المشروع فهو من اختصاص مهندسي الميكانيكا والمعادن في المقام الأول ثم مهندسي الكهرباء
وفي جزئية منه يخضع لمهندسي البيئة.
من اراد اي معلومة فليتفضل لأن العبد الفقير لربة قام بالاشراف على عشرات معامل التقطير بالتناضح العكسي بمقاييس مختلفة.
والسلام


----------



## رنا القاق (29 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية اخواني

أنا اعمل بشركة مياه وعصائر وفي الفترة الاخيرة لاحظت وجود رائحة وطعم في البرودكت وحاولت اعرف السبب دون فائدو وخايفة تكون الممبرينات تلوثت فياريت بدي طريقة وشرح لحتى اقدر افحص المحطة واكتشف الخلل وياريت تعطوني مواد معقمة للمحطة كاملة من فلاتر وممبرينات


----------



## محايد (29 أغسطس 2010)

رنا القاق قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافية اخواني
> 
> أنا اعمل بشركة مياه وعصائر وفي الفترة الاخيرة لاحظت وجود رائحة وطعم في البرودكت وحاولت اعرف السبب دون فائدو وخايفة تكون الممبرينات تلوثت فياريت بدي طريقة وشرح لحتى اقدر افحص المحطة واكتشف الخلل وياريت تعطوني مواد معقمة للمحطة كاملة من فلاتر وممبرينات



السلام عليكم
ربما يا اختنا انت ركزتي على فحص المنتج النهائي " الماء المعالج" وتركتي جزءا مهما من العملية الا وهي المعاجة الأولية للماء الذي يغذي المعمل.. pretreatment of the RO plant feed 
water

فالمعالجة غير الكافية للماء تقودنا الى او تسبب ما يعرف بــ membrane fouling وينتج عنه بطبيعة الحال تدهورآداء membrane 
برجاء افحصي feed water and its system


----------



## kadhim ali (30 أغسطس 2010)

رنا القاق قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافية اخواني
> 
> أنا اعمل بشركة مياه وعصائر وفي الفترة الاخيرة لاحظت وجود رائحة وطعم في البرودكت وحاولت اعرف السبب دون فائدو وخايفة تكون الممبرينات تلوثت فياريت بدي طريقة وشرح لحتى اقدر افحص المحطة واكتشف الخلل وياريت تعطوني مواد معقمة للمحطة كاملة من فلاتر وممبرينات


 الاخت العزيزة الروائح مصدرها البكتريا دائما او الطحالب التي تتكون في المناطق المضلمة تاكدي من المعالجة بالكلور ومركباتة
اوتكون احدى المسببات للروائح المعقمات بالازون ونصيحتي الغسل بالفورمالين 6% لكل المنضومة كل شهر او شهرين اعتمادا على المعالجة الاولية لك وشكرا لاتخافي من تلف الاغشية كون الاغشية ان تلفت ستزداد كمية tds


----------



## محايد (31 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ كاضم فضلا لا امرا هل ممكن توضح معنى هذه الجملة
* كون الاغشية ان تلفت ستزداد كمية tds*


----------



## kadhim ali (31 أغسطس 2010)

محايد قال:


> الاخ كاضم فضلا لا امرا هل ممكن توضح معنى هذه الجملة
> *كون الاغشية ان تلفت ستزداد كمية tds*


 تلف الاغشية يعني انتفاء مبدئها العام وهو عزل الاملاح من المياه بمعنى اخر اي تلف يؤدي الى توسيع او تدمير الفتحات للغشاء اي تسمح للاملاح بالمرور اي تزداد كمية لاملاح الذائبة الكلية وهي tds بالمرور للمنتج وممكن تلاحظة من الضغوط التشغيلية مقارنة بضغط المطروح brine.p


----------



## محايد (31 أغسطس 2010)

نحن نتحدث عن شيئين مختلفين تماما بمعنى آخر TDS تختلف كليا عن Fouling 
Fouling كانت محور مداخلتي الأولى ولم اتطرق الى TDS والتي تعتبر نتيجة طبيعية لعمليات التناضح العكسي او الضغط الذي يحدث داخل خزان الضغط العالي لعزلها.
Fouling ايها الأخوة والأخوات هي "قاذورات" او "اوساخ" (اكرمكم الله) وتشكل مانعا طبيعيا لعملية التناضح
مثل الطين والسليكات "املاح السليكون" و بعض الأملاح التي لا تذوب وهناك من يسميها "شحيحة الذوبان"
تعلمنا ان لا نبحث عن الحلول المؤقته او الحلول بالتجربة...يجب ان نبحث عن جذور المشكلة root cause
جوهر هذه المشكلة وهو الماء الذي يغذي المحطة .
الأخ كاظم وضع نسب معينة من بعض المواد لتنقية الماء...لا تعليق!
اكثر من انه ربما هذه النسبة صحيحة لمحطته وليس بالضرورة ان اطبقها.
الشيء الأهم الصيانة المستمرة الناتجة عن سؤ مصدر المياه...عملية مكلفة جدا من جميع النواحي.
للحديث بقية ان شاء الله ان رغب محاوري الكريم في الإستمرار.​


----------



## kadhim ali (31 أغسطس 2010)

محايد قال:


> نحن نتحدث عن شيئين مختلفين تماما بمعنى آخر TDS تختلف كليا عن Fouling​
> Fouling كانت محور مداخلتي الأولى ولم اتطرق الى TDS والتي تعتبر نتيجة طبيعية لعمليات التناضح العكسي او الضغط الذي يحدث داخل خزان الضغط العالي لعزلها.
> Fouling ايها الأخوة والأخوات هي "قاذورات" او "اوساخ" (اكرمكم الله) وتشكل مانعا طبيعيا لعملية التناضح
> مثل الطين والسليكات "املاح السليكون" و بعض الأملاح التي لا تذوب وهناك من يسميها "شحيحة الذوبان"
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز 
اولا انا اعطيت جواب للاخت رنا تقول هناك روائح بالانتاج وقلت لها ربما تكون بكتيريا او طحالب او ممكن من الاوزون تنتج مثل هذه الروائح وتوصيات كل الشركات وكل العلماء والباحثيين بالغسل والشطف بالفورمالين او الفورمالديهيد6% وممكن ان تراجع حفظ الاغشية بعد الاستعمال لكل الشركات 
وهذه بصورة عامة وليست لدي محطة حتى اقرر النسب لها اوتصلح لها ثم كل العاملين في الوسط الكيميائي او البايولوجي ومجال الطب يعرفون ميكايكية الفورمالين فضلا عن الكيميائيين وهي صحيحية 100% وليس ربما اخي؟؟؟
وردا على سؤالك اخي سئلت ما هي tds اجبتك على قدر سؤالك

فمن صيغة السؤال للاخت انها لديها معالجة اولية والا كيف تتنج ماء صالح للاستعمال وضهرت مشكلة الروائح !!!! وانت تتحدث عن الاطيان
اخي العزيز راجع صفحات المناقشة او التعليق على هذا الموضوع مع الاخت ردهات من صفحه 1 الى صفحة 11 اشبعنا الموضوع من اغلب جوانبة ((وحتى مسئلة الاطيان والفاولنك)) نقاش علمي وليس حوار نحن لسنا في منتدى سياسي او ثقافي حتى نتحاور بل نطرح اسس علمية بديهية لا شك فيها


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الاعزاء انا بعمل فى مصنع مياه صحيه بالرياض 
واود ان اضيف تاكيدى لكلام اخى السابق عن الرائحه فى من عدم المعلجه الصحيحه للمياه فى فترات التعقيم 
ولذلك لابد من تعقيم المياه من الالف الى الياء والتاكد من ذلك كا لابد من التاكد من مواسير جريان المياه ونظافتها
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محايد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

kadhim ali قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> اولا انا اعطيت جواب للاخت رنا تقول هناك روائح بالانتاج وقلت لها ربما تكون بكتيريا او طحالب او ممكن من الاوزون تنتج مثل هذه الروائح وتوصيات كل الشركات وكل العلماء والباحثيين بالغسل والشطف بالفورمالين او الفورمالديهيد6% وممكن ان تراجع حفظ الاغشية بعد الاستعمال لكل الشركات
> وهذه بصورة عامة وليست لدي محطة حتى اقرر النسب لها اوتصلح لها ثم كل العاملين في الوسط الكيميائي او البايولوجي ومجال الطب يعرفون ميكايكية الفورمالين فضلا عن الكيميائيين وهي صحيحية 100% وليس ربما اخي؟؟؟
> وردا على سؤالك اخي سئلت ما هي tds اجبتك على قدر سؤالك
> ...



أخي استشف من ردك السابق نبرة الغضب وبعض كلمات التهكم
كما استشف ايضا انك تريد انها الحوار بقولك اشبعنا الموضوع من جميع جوانبه
لأباس عليك اخي الكريم الإختلاف لن يفسد الحوار او النقاش سمه ماشئت لأنه لا مشاحة في المصطلحات..
كانت ردودي على اسئلة الأخت رنا -غير الراضية- من المنتج النهائي "العصيرات".
نعم انا اتحدث عن الطين والاوساخ الاخرى التي تكون حائلا طبيعيا على الأغشية بحيث لا تتم عملية التنقية بالصورة المطلوبة.
اعد قراءة ما كتبته ستجدني حددت السبب الأصلي وهو المعالجة الأوليه للماء
لأنها لو تمت بالصورة الصحيحة مع مراعات وضع نوعيات ممتازة من المرشحات والاجزاء الأخرى لما وجدت مشكلة بالحجم الذي اشارت له الأخت رنا.
همسة صادقة.
هل سألتك عن الـ tds اين الأمانة العلمية..؟
لحسن الحظ ان الأخ فارس الكيمياء وضع مداخلة جميلة حول تلوث النظام ككل..ماذا تقول؟
وبالمناسبة أخي كاظم العبد الفقير لا يحب الحوار او النقاش الزئبقي او تجزئة الجُمَل وبالتالي اخراجها عن سياقها.
و فقك الله مع تحيتي للجميع


----------



## kadhim ali (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك على ردك الجميل وهذه هي الامانة العلمية وهذا سؤالك


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محايد 



_الاخ كاضم فضلا لا امرا هل ممكن توضح معنى هذه الجملة
كون الاغشية ان تلفت ستزداد كمية tds_


----------



## محايد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك 
صحيح انا سألت عن جملتك التالية

كون الاغشية ان تلفت ستزداد كمية tds

ولم اسأل عن TDS
اكرر شكري
تحيتي


----------



## ahmed.ellaboudy (28 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## alhaidry2004 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا اعمل في محطة تحلية مياه وانا جديد على العمل ارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات على اجابت السؤال التالي *

*في محطات التناضح العكسي ماهو السبب في تكون الـ Slam داخل الوعاء الظاغط للممبرينات وكذلك على الحديد الذي يوصيل مابين مظخات الضعط العالي والممبرينات؟ وشكرا ارجو الاجابه *​


----------



## رُدهات (20 أكتوبر 2010)

محايد قال:


> ro plant علاقتة محدودة بالهندسة الكيميائية...حيث يتوقف اختصاص الأخوة عند
> chemical injection system او chemical dosing pumps
> اما الباقي المشروع فهو من اختصاص مهندسي الميكانيكا والمعادن في المقام الأول ثم مهندسي الكهرباء
> وفي جزئية منه يخضع لمهندسي البيئة.
> ...


 
لدي تعقيب بسيط على الجملة التي تفضل بها الأخ محايد ( حتى وإن كان التعقيب متأخر لعدم تواجدي في المنتدى منذ فترة )

اخي الكريم.. اساس تشغيل محطات التحلية هو الهندسة الكيميائية + الكيمياء نفسها 

سواء كان في عمليات الحقن الكيميائي او التحليل الكيميائي للمياه بدءا من نقاط السحب وحتى نقاط التوزيع والتخزين 

فكيف للميكانيكا ان تدير المحطه او الكهرباء دون الرجوع للكيمياء؟؟ يبقى دورنا نحن في الكهرباء والميكانيكا دور فني في الصيانة فقط 

لكن مدة التشغيل .. فترة التشغيل .. وقت التشغيل .. (على فرض بأن المعده جاهزه للعمل في أي وقت) كله بالاساس يعتمد على فتوى كيميائية بضرورة تشغيل الحقن مثلا .. او ايقافه استنادا على بعض القراءات والتحاليل حتى انه رجوعا للكيمياء تقف المحطه بأكملها لفترة من الزمن 

ولا دور للكهرباء والميكانيا في حينها !!


والعذر منك : )


----------



## رُدهات (20 أكتوبر 2010)

muhammed85 قال:


> ايش القائده من flushing tank؟؟؟


 
تخزين ماء منقى ومحلى ممكن استخدامه في تحضير بعض الكيماويات 

او استخدامه لعمليات الغسل للاغشية وغيرها من الاستخدامات داخل المحطة


----------



## رُدهات (20 أكتوبر 2010)

muhammed85 قال:


> واللهي يا بشمهندس معلوماتك قيمه جدا...
> انا مهندس كيميائي بس في بدايه حياتي العمليه وشغال في محطة تحلية لمياه البحر باحدى المنتجعات...
> حابب انك تشرحلي وظيفة المهندس الكيمياءي بالمحطه,,, يعني الخطوات المهمه الي مفروض يعملها ويتاكد منها...
> تحياتي


 
المهندس الكيمياء اذا كان في المختبر فبعض مهامه التالي
- الاشراف على امور المختبر كاملة واخذ عينات بشكل يومي للمحطة للاطمئنان على وضع المحطة التشغيلي 
- متابعة تحضير الكيماويات المستخدمه في عمليات المعالجة الاولية 
- تحضير الكيمياويات لعمليات الغسل بالتعاون مع قسم التشغيل 
- عمل تحاليل يوميه واسبوعيه وشهريه على حسب حاجة المحطه لمتابعه حالة المحطه 
- متابعة توريد المواد الكيمياوية سواء المستخدمه داخل المختبر او المستخدمة لعمليات الغسل او للمعالجة الاولية 
- الاشراف على كميات الحقن اعتمادا على القراءات والتحاليل 

وغيرها من المهام : )


----------



## رُدهات (20 أكتوبر 2010)

msb8888 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> انا اعمل مشغل في محطه تحليه التناضح العكسي ويجد عندنا مشكلة ارتفاع sdi تصل الى اكثر من 5 بعد الميكرو فلتر وذلك بعد عمليه الغسيل العكسي للفلاتر( الرفنق والبلشنق فلتر) مع العلم ان مياه البحر تكون نسبت الشوائب اقل من 4.5 مع العلم ان نسبت الكلور وكلوريد الحديد في مياه البحرهي النسبه المحدده من كيميائي المحطه
> ارجوا من الاخوه افادتي بهذه المشكلة مع العلم ان لها مايقارب الشهرين ولكم الشكر *


 
احيانا نضطر لزياده كمية الحقن في المعالجة الاولية وهذه تفيد في التحكم في الــ sdi ولكن بشرط ان تكون كميات الحقن في الحدود المسموح بها 

وقد تكون هناك مشكلة فنية في الفلاتر الرملية او الفلاتر الميكرونيه

اترك الموضوع لذوي الخبره :20:


----------



## رُدهات (20 أكتوبر 2010)

farouq dabag قال:


> اخت الفاضلة ردهات بخصوص حامض الكبريتك ممكن استعمال حامض خليك او حامض فورميك واما بنسبة للعوالق اظن ممكن استعمال فلاتر رملية قبل دخول وحدة تناضح


 
اعتذر لك اخي الكريم لأن السؤال كيميائي بحت 

وانا تخصصي كهرباء .. اترك الموضوع لذوي الخبره والاختصاص :20:


----------



## alkader.raaystic (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المناقشات المفيدة 
هل بالإمكان عرض شرح مبسط عن المعالجة باستخدام النباتات
وما هي الميزات و الشرح التفصيلي لأهم المشاكل التي تواجه المحطات المعتدة على هذه الطريقة
كونها طريقة مستخدمة حديثاً
وهل بالإمكان عرض بعض الأمثلة التي استخدمت فيها هذه الطريقة في المعالجة
شاكرة لكم تعاونكم​


----------



## alhaidry2004 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

kadhim ali قال:


> الاخت رهات والاخوان المهتمين بمجال المياه
> انا بالخدمة لكل من يريد معلومات فانا لي خبرة 25سنة بوحدات التحلية والتصفية الصناعية ومحاضر لدورات كثيرة هذا ولي بحوث مع مجلس البحث العلمي للدول العربية فلا يتردد اي من العرب في السؤال ((كما يقال زكاة العلم نشرة))


انا اعمل في محطات التناضح العكسي منذ 5 اشهر فقط ولاحظت الطعم في الماء المنتج وجود حموضة نوعا ما (قليه جدا) مع العلم ان يتم استخدام حامض الكبريتيك قبل دخول المياه الى الاغشيه وفي المرحلة النهائيه (بعد الاغشيه) نستخدم الصوداء الكاويه والسؤال هو هل اقلل من الصوداء الكاويه لازاله الحموضه؟

مع العلم اني لاول مره اعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## khaleelhs (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بعض الاسلئة للاخوة العزاء
1- ما هي افضل مادة لتنظيف اغشية RO Membrane
2- ما هي المادة الجيدة لتعقيم ال RO
3- ما هي نسبة النمو المكروبي وهل ترتفع هذة النسبة بعد سنتين من التركيب


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

kadhim ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا شكرا على هذا الاطراء الجميل وانا حاضر لاي سؤال ان وفقني الله على اجابته
> امنيتي نحن العرب نرتقي بصناعاتنا الى وصل اليه الغرب وحسب علمي وصل الغرب لهذه الصناعه المتطورة بشي بسيط وجميل وهو كلمة لماذا؟ فنعد السؤال عن الضاهرة ممكن يذهب بك الخيال الى ايجاد الاسباب وبالتالي تصل الى النتائج ولو ابنعدنا اكثر اي طمعنا الى سؤال اخر بعد ايجادنا النتيجة هل يمكن ان يصبح هكذا او ممكن ان نضيف اليه كذا وهذا التفكير يقودنا الى التطور . اعني انا لانبقى جامدين مستهلكين متلقين التطور من جانب واحد وهو الغرب.
> وصيتي الى كل المهندسين والمفكرين والعلماء وطلبة العلم عدم التردد في السؤال مهما يكون بسيط لان مفاتيح المعرفة هي بالسؤال ولا تاخذنا العزة بالأثم على اعتبار انا ذي مستوى اعلى من الاخرين لا والف لا بل انا بحاجة الى ابسط انسان مهما يكن علمة حيث كم تلميذ تغلب على استاذة. وفقنا الله جميعا لتطوير بلدننا خدمة للناس وشكرا


--------------------------------------

أخى الفاضل / المهندس كاظم ...الأخت الفاضلة م/ ردهات.. الإخوة الأفاضل

لقد سعدت بجميع المداخلات سواء كانت متساءلة أو مجيبة

وأهم مايميزها أنها نتاج مشاهدات عملية وواقعية ..

ولدى بعض التساؤلات وددت لو تفضل أحدكم بمشاركتى الإجابة

1) أنا بصدد الإشراف على تنفيذ محطة تحلية تستخدم مياه آبار
 فماهى العناصر التى يجب أن أضعها فى الإعتبار خلال متابعة التنفيذ؟

2) ماهى الطريقة المثلى للتخلص من الماء الناتج من r.o 
 علما بأنها لا تصلح للزراعة؟
3) لوإشتملت عينات المياه الخام ( الجوفية ) على معادن ثقيلة
 هل هناك مواصفات خاصة للمحطة؟

شاكرين ومقدرين ، وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

م/ أبو أحمد قال:


> --------------------------------------​
> 
> أخى الفاضل / المهندس كاظم ...الأخت الفاضلة م/ ردهات.. الإخوة الأفاضل​
> لقد سعدت بجميع المداخلات سواء كانت متساءلة أو مجيبة​
> ...


 
:8:؟؟؟


----------



## kadhim ali (14 يناير 2011)

م/ أبو أحمد قال:


> :8:؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ابو احمد والجميع
الابار لها تحاليل منها المياه الطرية ومنها المياه المالحة ,فهنا التحليل هو الحاكم للتنفيذ واختيار النظام ونوعية الاغشية وهنا نوع الاغشية يوجد لها data sheet تعطيك نسبة الفظ او الترجيع وتعطيك العناصر والمعادن التي تحجزها 

اما التنفيذ للمحطات او وحدات التحلية يجب طلب اسلوب التصيميم اولا قبل البدء وهناك مايسمى التقرير النظري مثلا شركة داو او شركة فلمتك تعطي rosa وهي نتائج تحليل نظام وحدات التنافذ العكسي revers osmosis system anylasiss ويعطيك المواصفة للاغشية والاوعية ومضخات الضغط والانابيب ومنظومة الغسل ......الخ.

اما الراجع او البراين فاذا لم تريد تسفيد منه او مشروعكم ليس بكبير ((المشاريع الكبيرة تعمل على تبخير المياه ونتنج منه ملح طعام وتعالجة المتبقي كيميائيا))
اما المشاريع الصغيرة ممكن ان تعمل احواض ذي مساحة سطحية كبيرة وتعرضة للشمس وتتركة اكثر 72 ساعة ثم للتصريف وتصرفة في مكان بعيد عن مأخذ الوحدة وللتخلص من الفوسفيت ممكن اضافة كاربونات الكالسيوم 
ارجو ان اكون موفق بالاجابة


----------



## رُدهات (14 يناير 2011)

khaleelhs قال:


> بعض الاسلئة للاخوة العزاء
> 1- ما هي افضل مادة لتنظيف اغشية ro membrane


 
نستخدم في محطتنا مادة ستريك أسيد و صوديوم هيدروكسايد وفي ماده ثالثه نسيت اسمها بتأكد منها وبرجع اخبرك 

عملية الغسل والتنظيف اتم على مراحل .. في كل مره يتم استخدام واحده من المواد الكيميائيه ولمدة معينة من الوقت 

اذا تحب التفاصيل بخبرك ان شاء الله : )


----------



## kadhim ali (15 يناير 2011)

التنظيف انواع تعتمد على نوع الراسب كما يلي 

اللون الازرق الراسب او الملوث او القشرة واللون الاحمر هو المحلول الكيميائي للغسل ​ 

Inorganic Salts (for example, CaCO3) with 0.2% (W) HCI, 25°C and pH 1 - 2
Sulfate Scales (CaSO4, BaSO4) with .1% (W) NaOH and pH 12, 35°Cmax. or 1.0% (W) Na4EDTA and pH 12, 35°C max

Metal Oxides (for example, iron) with . 1.0% (W) Na2S2O4, 25°C and pH 5 

 Inorganic Colloids (silt) and Silica and Biofilms and Organic
 with 0.1% (W) NaOH and pH 12, 35°C max. or 0.025% (W) Na-DSS and pH 12, 35°C max
​​ 

Na4EDTA is the tetra-sodium salt of ethylene diamine tetraacetic acid and is available Na-DSS is sodium salt of dodecylsulfate; 
Sodium Laurel Sulfate; 
HCI is hydrochloric acid (Muratic Acid); 
H3PO4 is phosphoric acid; 
NH2SO3H is sulfamic acid; Na2S2O4 is sodium hydrosulfite.

. Citric Acid is another cleaning alternative for metal oxides and calcium carbonate scale. It is less effective.


----------



## مر الحزن (17 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الطح الممتاز


----------



## هيثم عبدالخالق (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .
لدى سوال متى استخدم حامضh2so4 للحقن فى اغشية الro ومامقدار الحقن حيث انى احقن بواسطة طلمنة او مضخة حقن وهل h2so4يصلح بديل لمادة الحقن الانتى سكلنت


----------



## محمود كمياء (25 يناير 2011)

kadhim ali قال:


> التنظيف انواع تعتمد على نوع الراسب كما يلي
> 
> 
> اللون الازرق الراسب او الملوث او القشرة واللون الاحمر هو المحلول الكيميائي للغسل ​
> ...


 السلام عليكم
كنت اود توضيح كيفية حساب كمية المادة الكميائية
مثلا 1% wt
اذن ما الكمية المطلوب اضافتها 

شكراا


----------



## kadhim ali (27 يناير 2011)

محمود كمياء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنت اود توضيح كيفية حساب كمية المادة الكميائية
> مثلا 1% wt
> اذن ما الكمية المطلوب اضافتها
> ...


السلام عليكم 
الحساب بسيط جدا هو نسبة الوزن من 100 كيلو من المديب 
اي 1كيلو من المذاب ب 99 كيلو من المديب يصبح 1بالمية نسبة وزنية 
وشكرا


----------



## kadhim ali (27 يناير 2011)

هيثم عبدالخالق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .
> لدى سوال متى استخدم حامضh2so4 للحقن فى اغشية الro ومامقدار الحقن حيث انى احقن بواسطة طلمنة او مضخة حقن وهل h2so4يصلح بديل لمادة الحقن الانتى سكلنت


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا الحامض لايمكن ان يكون بديل لمانع الترسيب وانما معروف لتعديل الوسط( ph) للمحلول اي جعل المحلول حامضي لزيادة كفاءة اذابة الانتي سكيل 
اما المقدار يعتمد على الوسط الذي تشتغل فية الاغشية مثلا اغشية فلمتك تعمل من 5.5 الى 6,5 ph
واغشية توري اليابنية تعمل 4ألى 4,5 ph وهكذا اذن نحتاج الى مسيطر اتوماتيكي للسيطرة على الph


----------



## ramysam6 (6 مارس 2011)

أقدم لكى اختى العزيزة مميزات ومشاكل عملية التناضح العكسى بالمختصر:
* نظام التناضح العكسي يُعالج فقط نسبة صغيرة من المياه التي تمر خلاله بينما 
نسبة من المياه الضائعة ناتجة عن استعمال هذا النظام. 
* أغشية التناضح العكسي من الممكن أن يحدث لها عطل أو تسريب. لكن وهذا الغشاء قابل لتبديل أو التنشيط كل ستة أشهر على حسب نسبة تلوث الماء بالشوارد
* إذا كان تركيز بعض المواد عالياً في الماء، فقد لا يكون نظام التناضح العكسي أفضل خيار. 
*نظام المعالجة بواسطة التناضح العكسي ليس أفضل خيار لإزالة البكتيريا بشكل عام والبكتيريا المسببة للأمراض، لأن الغشاء يمكن أن يتلف ويسمح بدخول البكتيريا للماء
* يتم وضع عدة مراحل معالجة بدائية قبل دخول الماء على قسم ro وهذه المراحل ضرورية جدا 
حتى نحصل على عمر طويل للغشاء وتكون تلك المراحل البدائية غالبا وحدات معالجة بالكربون الفعال ونستطيع وضع وحدات معالجة بالرزينات لتخفيف الضغط على الغشاء والحصول على مردود وعمر اطول له
ونستطيع وضع وحدات معالجة بالرزينات لتخفيف الضغط على الغشاء والحصول على مردود وعمر اطول له


----------



## سامى عبد العزيز200 (7 مارس 2011)

بسم الله 
الاخت ردهات 
بالنسبه ل نسبه ال ph 
تختلف نسبه ال ph على حسب نوع الممبرين والنسبه المعروفه تتراوح من 6 الى 7 فى ممبرين السيليلوز وبالنسبه للبولميدات تتعدى النسبه 8 ويراعى قراءه المانيول الخاص بالممبرين 
بالنسبه للفريك كلوريد فهى ماده مخثره تعمل على تجميع العوالق وجعلها ذات كتله عاليه لتترسب فى الاحواض والبوليمر عامل مساعد 
اما الصوديوم الومينات فهى تعمل على ازاله العسر الموجود فى المياه ويجب ان يكون الوسط قاعدى لتتم العمليه بسهوله
اتمنى ان تكون المعلومه مفيده للجميع


----------



## احمد العيدروس (20 مارس 2011)

*اخي كاضم اخواني الاعزاء شكراً على الطرح الجميل والمفيد جداً ....... عندي مداخله بسيطه تتم عمليه تنظيف الممبرينات في محطتنا بالمواد الكيميائيه على ثلاث مراحل :

1- مادة D.B.N.P.A ودرجه حرارة المياه تكون 40 درجه مئويه .

2- high ph وتكون المواد gensol او p111 ودرجة حرارة المياه تكون 42 درجه مئويه .

3- low ph وتكون بماده citric acid ودرجه حرارة المياه 36 درجه مئويه .

ارجو توضيح فعاليت هاذي المواد وما الحاجه من استخدامها وشكراً *


----------



## kadhim ali (21 مارس 2011)

احمد العيدروس قال:


> اخي كاضم اخواني الاعزاء شكراً على الطرح الجميل والمفيد جداً ....... عندي مداخله بسيطه تتم عمليه تنظيف الممبرينات في محطتنا بالمواد الكيميائيه على ثلاث مراحل :
> 
> 1- مادة D.B.N.P.A ودرجه حرارة المياه تكون 40 درجه مئويه .
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
اولا ماهو نوع الاغشية لديكم ((الممبرن)), اما ما ذكرت من اسماء فهي اسماء تجارية ما عدا حامض الستريك فهو يرفع الفاولنك وكذلك اكاسيد المعادن وجزء كبير من كاربونات الكالسيوم
واليك جدول عسى ان تستفيد منه

اللون الازرق الراسب او الملوث او القشرة واللون الاحمر هو المحلول الكيميائي للغسل ​ 

Inorganic Salts (for example, CaCO3) with 0.2% (W) HCI, 25°C and pH 1 - 2
Sulfate Scales (CaSO4, BaSO4) with .1% (W) NaOH and pH 12, 35°Cmax. or 1.0% (W) Na4EDTA and pH 12, 35°C max

Metal Oxides (for example, iron) with . 1.0% (W) Na2S2O4, 25°C and pH 5 

 Inorganic Colloids (silt) and Silica and Biofilms and Organic
 with 0.1% (W) NaOH and pH 12, 35°C max. or 0.025% (W) Na-DSS and pH 12, 35°C max
​​ 

Na4EDTA is the tetra-sodium salt of ethylene diamine tetraacetic acid and is available Na-DSS is sodium salt of dodecylsulfate; 
Sodium Laurel Sulfate; 
HCI is hydrochloric acid (Muratic Acid); 
H3PO4 is phosphoric acid; 
NH2SO3H is sulfamic acid; Na2S2O4 is sodium hydrosulfite.

. Citric Acid is another cleaning alternative for metal oxides and calcium carbonate scale. It is less effective.


----------



## احمد العيدروس (25 مارس 2011)

بالنسبه اخي كاضم نوع الاغشيه بلوميدات (pa) اما لماده d.b.n.p.a فهي من (biocide (biostat


----------



## kadexo (28 مارس 2011)

الاخت ردهات 
1- عند اضافة السولفورك اسيد الي المياة يقوم بتخفيض ال ph 
2- اضافة الفريك كلورايد يقوم بتحجيم الشوائب ويخفض نسبة الSDI
3- دخول المياة بعد هذه الاضافات الي الفلتر الرملي
في حالة ارتفاع نسبة ال sdi عن 4 او 5 يجب اطفاء المحطة وعمل غسيل باكواش للفلاتر الرملية
4- في حالة نقص في الاسيد في المياة فيجب عدم دخول المياة الي المنبرين يأنة ياكل الاغشية ويسبب بوجود بكتيريا
ويجب غسل المحطات بالامونيا والsps
وشكرااااااااا علي القراءة


----------



## ramadankhaled (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد برنامج بسيط لتصميم المحطة مع خطواط دخول البيانات للبرنامج وشكرا


----------



## ramadankhaled (13 أبريل 2011)

ro from wells


----------



## رائد حيران (25 أبريل 2011)

شكـــــــــــــرا جزيلا لكل المساهمين في هـــذا الموضوع على هـــــــــــذه المعلومــــات القيمـــــة


----------



## ammar179 (5 مايو 2011)

اهلا اخت ردهات تفضلي بالسوال عن اي موضوع يخص المعالجه الاوليه او التنافذ العكسي او التبادل الايوني


----------



## ammar179 (5 مايو 2011)

ماهي مادة ال sps مع الشكر


----------



## رُدهات (4 يونيو 2011)

ammar179 قال:


> ماهي مادة ال sps مع الشكر


 
SBS= sodium metabisulphate

مادة تضاف خلال مرحلة المعالجات الأولية وذلك لنزع الكلور من الماء حتى لا يضر بالاغشية


----------



## karim88hh (6 يونيو 2011)

تحياتي للمهندسة السائلة ..ليس من الضروري ايقافها لان جميع محطات تحلية المياه العاملة بهذه الطريقة ايقافها ويجب ان تعمل لمدة 24 ساعة ولكن لايعني عدم تجهيزها بهذه المواد الكيمياوية لانها ضروري لاستمرارية العمل بشكل صحيح وليس لفترة طويلة ويجب توفرها باستمرار..مع التقدير
المهندس عبد الكريم هاشم


----------



## ابو المغناطيسية (6 يونيو 2011)

تمكنا من تشغيل محطات التناضح العكسى باقل كمية كيماويات باحدث طريقة لمعالجة بالطاقة المغناطيسية وقد احدثة طفرة فى الانتاج بذيادة 20% ونتمكن من رفع PH الى 7.6 بدون اضافة كيماويات ونعيد احياء المياةvitalized waterاى مياة حية صحية علاجية
وشكرا


----------



## hamada_hamza29 (18 أغسطس 2011)

ماذا يحد ث اذا كانت قيمه الـ ph فوق 7 قبل دخول الميمبرين ؟ وما الاثار المترتبه على ذلك ؟ وما هى انواع الرواسب المتكونه وكيفيه حدوثها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نهاد الطائي (3 فبراير 2012)

*الفرق بين البولي الكترولايت والشب في معالجة الماء*

*مساء الخير *
*لدي بعض التفاصيل عن مادة البولي الكترولايت والشب بصورة منفصلة *
*لكني لا اعرف الفرق علميا باستخدام كل مادة في عمليات التخثير والتلبيد*
*و ما فائدة استخدام المادتين معا*

*ارجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع*
*مع خالص التقدير*


----------



## طه الشرعبي (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الاعزاء انا مهندس تركيب محطات التناضح العكسي 
ارجو من اخواني واخواتي طرح المواضيع والنقاش فيها لكي يستفيد الكل من هذه النقاشات


----------



## رُدهات (19 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أسعد الله مساءكم ..


اقتراح.. شرايكم نبدأ نقاش مخلفات محطات التناضح العكسي ومدى تأثيرها على البيئة 

خصوصا اذا كان الصرف في البحر 

وما هي أنسب الطرق للتعامل مع الماء الراجع ( البراين).. 


اختكم .. ردهات *


----------



## magdy2006 (31 مارس 2012)

اخوانى المهتمين والفنين لتقنية ال التناضج العكسى تم بحمد الله وحد ادخال تقنية جديدة مبتكرة لرفع كفاءة محطات ال r o ويرفع الانتاج المياة الناجه الى حولى 30 :40 % بنفس مواصفات المياة الخام ونفس قدرات وانتااجية الممبرينات


----------



## kadhim ali (5 أبريل 2012)

نهاد الطائي قال:


> *مساء الخير *
> *لدي بعض التفاصيل عن مادة البولي الكترولايت والشب بصورة منفصلة *
> *لكني لا اعرف الفرق علميا باستخدام كل مادة في عمليات التخثير والتلبيد*
> *و ما فائدة استخدام المادتين معا*
> ...



اولا يجب ان تفرق بين مواد البوليمر ومركبات الالمنيوم والتي هي الشب ,,, البولي عبارة عن مركب بوليمر وزنة الجزيئي عالي جدا يحتوي ملايين المجاميع من الجزيئات الاحادية المونمر على شكل مجاميع فعالة ويرتبط بها عنصر مثل الصديوم سهل الازالة وهي مادة لزجة تحمل شحنة كهربائية موجبة او سالبة حسب نوع التصنيع البولي الكترولايت نتيجة الحركة والجاذبية الارضية يسحب الفولك الاطيان المتكون من ارتباط الاطيان بالشب وهي كبريتات الالمنيوم التي تتفاعل بسهولة مهع مركبات الاطيان وهي املاح الكاربونات والمنغنيز والمغنيسيوم الى اخره هذا مختصر جدا


----------



## kadhim ali (5 أبريل 2012)

رُدهات قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> أسعد الله مساءكم ..
> ...



السلام عليكم موضوع يستحق النقاش وواسع جدا


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedr_monir910 (17 أبريل 2012)

إخوانى الكرام 
أود أن أعرف ما هى الجرعات الكيميائية الخاصة بمحطات التناضح العكسى 
أى أود أن أعرف ما هى جرعة البوليمر المضافة ؟ 
وكذلك جرعة الفريك كلوريد و الأنتى سكسيلنت وال sbs و ال h2so4 ( سالفوريك أسيد ) 
وكذلك كيف يتم عمل غسيل كيميائى لأغشية ال r.o
أود أن أعرف الرد سريعا للأهمية القصوى يا إخوانى ياريت


----------



## AHMED HOSAM43 (26 أبريل 2012)

مشكلات محطات التناضح العكسى تنحصر كلها فىالاتى:-
1-الانحراف عن مواصفات المعالجة الاولية للمياة الخام مثل ارتفاع مؤشر كثافة الاطماء مثلا SDI
2-ٍالانحراف عن شروط التشغيل الخاصة بالتصميم مثل زيادة نسبة الاسترجاع Recovery %
3-توفر نمط سيىء للتشغيل مثل تكرار انهيار الطاقة 
4-عدم توفر عنصر بشرى كفء قادر على التعامل مع انظمة التحلية 
5- استخدام بعض المعدات المعيبة او التى لاتناسب مواصفات العمل فى نظم التنماضح العكسى على سبيل المثال المضخات التى يمكن ان يتسرب منها زيوت او شحوم والتى تدمر الاغشية فورا
وفى جميع الاحوال تلعب ادارة التشغيل بالمحطة دورا هاما فى استقرار العمل ونجاحة من حيث:-
1- الالتزام بالمواصفات الخاصة بالتصميم ككل
2-الالتزام بالتسجيل والتوثيق المنتظم والمستمر لنتائج الاداء فى المحطة (حيث ان انحراف الاداء فى محطات التناضح العكسى هو من النوع التراكمى ولايحدث فجاة ويجب تعلم قراءة الاداء)
3-انشاء قسم للرقابة على الجودة يمتد نطاق مسئوليتة من الرقابة والتفتيش والتحقق من جودة الكيماويات المستخدمة ومطابقتها للمواصفات والتاكد من مطابقة المياة الخام والمياة المعالجة اوليا للمواصفات المطلوبة وانتهاء بجودة المياة المحلاة 
4- انشاء مكتبة او فرع لتدريب العاملين ورفع مستواهم واحاطتهم بالجديد فى المجال


----------



## AHMED HOSAM43 (26 أبريل 2012)

المسئول عن تحديد جرعات التجريع لكيماويات نظم التناضح العكسى هو مقاول الكيماويات اى احد الشركات العاملة فى الكيماويات ويلزم للتعامل معها :-
1-التحليل الكيميائى للماء والخاص بنظم التناضح العكسى 
2-التصميم الخاص بنظام التناضح العكسى حيث يحتوى ضمنا على التحليل 
وستقوم شركة الكيماويات بوضع نظام للتجريع حسب تطور منتجاتها مثل استخدام بعض موانع ترسيب تقوم مقام حامض الكبريتيك
اما عملية الغسيل فتتم طبقا لنوع الحالة مثل:-
1-غسيل من انسداد حيوى (بكتريا وموادعضوية)
2-غسيل من تملح (ترسب طبقة من الاملاح) وجميع املاح الكربونات يمكن غسيلها اما املاح الكبريتات فلا ومعهم السيليكا
3-غسل من رواسب (اى رواسب)
4-التخلص من رواسب حديدية 
فى جميع الحالات افضل وارخص السبل واهم طريقة آمنة هى استخدام الكيماويات المعروفة والمتداولة والمتطابقة مع الاغشية بصفة عامة مثل:-
1-محلول الصودا الكاوية pH 11.5 للحالة الاولى والثالثة 
2-HCl محلول حامض ايروكلوريك 3 pH للحالة الثانية 
3-اما الحالة الرابعة فيستخدم ايروكسيد الامنيوم pH 4


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (2 يونيو 2012)

طرح جميل للعمل
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## النوبي. (2 يونيو 2012)

الأخوه الأفاضل جزاكم الله خيراً عن هذه المعلومات القيمه.
كنت أود أسأل - هناك محطة R-O جديدة تحت فترة commissioning من مرحلتين 1st pass , 2nd pass لا يوجد بها ضخ FECL3 , H2SO4 فى مياه البحر.
ويوجد ضخ H2SO4 لتقليل Ph بعد المرحلة الثانية للمياه المنتجه. 
أفيدونا ماصحة ذلك ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## جمال سلطان (5 يونيو 2012)

الاخوة الافاضل لكم تحياتى وهذا الموضوع مهم ولكن التفاعل فيه بطئ ومختصر ياريت يكون فيه ايضاح بالتفاصيل وكروكيات لعمل الوحدة ومكوناتها ولى سؤالين أرجو الاجابة عليهما الاول : هل يقصد بالفرك كلوراد كلوريد الحديديك اللامائى
الثانى : ما هى تكلفة وحدة تحلية مياه 25 م3 /ساعة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

